#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-24
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<ZippiDi> a.s
<varadero> zfmf günaydın
<zfmf> günaydin
<zfmf> naber
<varadero> iidir
<varadero> sabah sabah nagios kasıyoz
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> :d iyidir hazir el atmisken bizim serverlere bi konfig at hehe :D
<varadero> jksdff
<varadero> nagios mu kullanıyonuz sizde
<zfmf> zaman bulursam kullanacazda :D
<varadero> çok iyi bişi
<varadero> çok çok ii bişi
<varadero> freebsd host için config ini yapabilsem daha da ii bişi olcak
<varadero> asdsdasasd
<varadero> linux sanıyor BSD yi gerizekalı düzeltemedim hala ona bakıyom
<zfmf> hehe :D
<zfmf> usta xp ye sql server kurulur dimi sorunsuzca
<zfmf> disardan erisim lazim tabe
<varadero> :)
<varadero> kurulur
<varadero> ama 10 dan fazla connection isteyince sicar
<varadero> http://up.neti.us/di-13129585758314.png
<zfmf> oo 10 tane yeterli bize :D
<zfmf> windows a dönmüssün :D
<zfmf> cpu lar tavan lamis sizde yine :D jhaha
<varadero> :) sabah sabah rapor çekiyorlardır
<varadero> %100 olmadıkça sorun deil o
<varadero> daha çok var :)
<varadero> hah şimdi az daha cpu kullanmaya başladılar zfmf :)
<zfmf> daha az mi daha cokmu :D
<oktay-ibm2> s.a
<varadero> daha çok :)
<varadero> as oktay-ibm2
<zfmf> varadero: blog daki yeni yazi sade freebsd demi oli yoksa diger zimbirtilardada olimi
<varadero> linux ta denemedim :)
<varadero> aam onun yolunuda yazem çok lazım oluyorsa
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> sen yaz lazim olur elbet :D
<varadero> afskjdfss
<varadero> her lazım olanı yazsam :)
<zfmf> backup olarak kullanicilarida aliriz
<varadero> feleğim şaştı
<varadero> bitirdim ama işleri :)
<varadero> backup işi gıcık iş
<zfmf> sen bitirirsin biz daha yeni basliyoz :d
<varadero> ya gıcık iş gıcık
<varadero> 20 tane yeni kaset aldım
<varadero> tek tek etiket yapıştır aman yamuk olmasın barcod okumaz
<varadero> insafsızlar bir etikete 2 $ alıyo zaten
<zfmf> yuh :D
<varadero> 1 saat etiket yapıştır kutu aç etiket yapıştır
<varadero> al işte gıcık iş
<varadero> yeni server ler geldi :)
<varadero> yen disk te gelio bu hafta :)
<zfmf> o gicik is degil herhalde yüzün gülüyo
<varadero> yok yahu neden gıcıkolsun
<varadero> mis gibi iş
<varadero> kurulum güzeldir
<varadero> evrak işi falçata etikety kes yapıştır
<varadero> gıcık iş bunlar
<varadero> 14 Tane server aldık yeni :)
<varadero> cillop
<varadero> zfmf kıskançlıktan sesin kesildi
<varadero> sdfşlksdf
<zfmf> puaha :D
<zfmf> yokya windows yüklemiyorduda xenserver de baktim nemis sorun :d bi kac satir zimbirti varmis yapilmasi gereken
<varadero> :)
<varadero> vmware kuruciz biz
<varadero> paramız çok asdasd
<varadero> XEN gariban sanallaştırması
<zfmf> muaha:D
<zfmf> ben xen aldirdim :d ona vercekleri parayi bana versinler muaha :d
<varadero> :)
<varadero> gariban sanallaştırması işte
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> bizim projeler büyüsün biz seni transfer ederuk buraya :D
<varadero> biz burda çalışan server i kulağından tutup izmire atıyoruz
<varadero> user ler kopmadan :)
<zfmf> alala
<zfmf> o nasi oli :d
<varadero> kısmet :)
<varadero> vmware e kurduğumuz windows lara da antivrus kurmiyoz :)
<zfmf> puaha pis bencil :D
<varadero> vmware e kuruyoz içine kurduklarina gerekmii
<zfmf> bilmem gerekmi ?
<varadero> lisans ? ;)
<varadero> paran cebinde kalıo
<zfmf> cakal :D
<varadero> çok yoğun olcak burası ama
<zfmf> yine takildi bu install sokacam hea
<varadero> çok zevkli projeler var
<varadero> abicim ne kurup duruyorsun
<varadero> xen template lerin yokmu ?
<varadero> copy paste copypaste ?
<varadero> Xbox a kur windows unu export et ovf
<varadero> XEN e import et
<zfmf> yok ilk defa win kuruyom
<varadero> viirtualbox a
<varadero> pardon
<zfmf> xbox u nerden bulam usta :D
<varadero> xbox dilim sürçtü
<varadero> silşsdf
<zfmf> olurmu oyle
<varadero> ben xbox a kurup her boka export ediyorum
<zfmf> vbox a kurum sonra xen e import
<varadero> olmamı
<varadero> open virtual format a export et
<varadero> öteki tarafdan imortzi
<varadero> okadar
<varadero> XEN server se XEn in
<varadero> yoksa bir torba iş çıkar söylim ha
<zfmf> sagol bi deniyim
<varadero> paralımı sizin XEn
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> yok beles
<varadero> he paralı version olsaydı
<varadero> bir iki zımpırtı gösterirdim :)
<varadero> beleşler de bişi yok
<varadero> KVM le ben ama yapıyorum vmware in yaptığı herşeyi :)
<varadero> sen nerdeydin zfmf ?
<zfmf> böyle olmayinca bazi seylker hic hosuma gitmiyo server isleri :D
<zfmf> is isvicrede
<varadero> uzakmış
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> ucakla iki saat:D
<varadero> soğuk hem gelmem ben oraya
<zfmf> he soguk hic sorma :D
<varadero> sevmiyorum ben yurt dışında yaşamayı
<zfmf> bu yil acayip soguk
<varadero> erkan^ yaşasın dışarda :)
<zfmf> seversin gel hele
<varadero> yok ya hollanda ya gittim 1 sene
<varadero> sıkıntıdan geberdim
<zfmf> ben gezdiririm seni :D
<varadero> orda da gezdik göya
<zfmf> puaha valla ne diyem :d istanbulda yasiyan biri icin burasi agir gibi dir herhadle
<varadero> parayla sex yapmam alkol le aram iyi deil :) kahvehane muhabbeti maç muhabbeti sevmem :)
<zfmf> izinden döndüm arabayla icimden dedim allah belasini versin buranin :D
<varadero> gavuristanda pek bişi kalmıyo böyle gidene :)
<zfmf> alkole alisirsin gerisini bende yapmam
<varadero> ya hergün alkol
<varadero> gına gelio
<varadero> istanbulda şööle nargile çay
<zfmf> hergün cok hafta sonu yeter
<varadero> birgün
<zfmf> hergün olursa kig aliriz :D
<varadero> bir gün git deniz manzarası gayfeni yudumla
<zfmf> kig = kg
<zfmf> ah ah aynen hayat o anasinii satim
<zfmf> benim uzakdan kuzen geldi gecen gün
<erkan^> why live out, varadero ?
<zfmf> nargile icmeye gittik
<erkan^> :/
<zfmf> diyo bunelen
<varadero> istanbulda herşey var :)
<zfmf> nebicim nargile ben yapsaydim daha iyi olurdu muaha
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> adamlar nargileyi bizden ögrendi
<zfmf> bi kac yile gör sahiplenirler :D
<zfmf> yapamiyorlarda hea caktirma
<zfmf> ölüdenizde ictim bu sene bide sonra gel burdakini ic :D
<zfmf> kendim kücük nargilede daha iyisini yaparim :D
<varadero> lahmacunun kralini yapıyorlar ama :
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> almanlarmi
<zfmf> yokya onlar ne anlar lahmacundan :D
<varadero> türkler yapıyo almışlar lahmacun piyasasını
<varadero> turkish pizza :)
<zfmf> öle
<zfmf> türkden gör sahiplen :D
<varadero> lahmacun arası döner yaptılar bana
<varadero> aboooo
<zfmf> türktür onlar ya :D
<varadero> türk tabi
<zfmf> her köse türk dönerci dolu
<varadero> al gurban die die
<varadero> slşdkjdfs
<zfmf> haha
<varadero> hayatımda gördüğüm en komik şey
<varadero> bu hollanda lilar bye bye yerine Dui
<varadero> diyorlar
<varadero> birde uzatiyorlar böle
<varadero> duuuiiiii
<varadero> die :)
<zfmf> burdakiler daha seksi cüs :D
<varadero> hayvan gibi türk kıllı sakalli bıyıklı sesini incelterek
<varadero> duuuiiiii
<varadero> dio ya bitiyom orda
<zfmf> muaha :D
<varadero> bye
<BrozaC> sa
<gsezen> slm
<BrozaC> slm gsezen
<gsezen> bu gün işe başladım abi bir firmada.
<BrozaC> hayırlı olsun
<gsezen> yine koparttılar beni
<BrozaC> ne firması iş endir
<BrozaC> ?
<gsezen> burodonanim.com
<gsezen> firmalara teknik destek
<BrozaC> eğlenceli yere benzio :=
<gsezen> server tarafında vs..
<gsezen> yaw adamlar firmalara domain kurmuşlar adınada domain demişler
<BrozaC> :)
<gsezen> cyberoam cihazı var bir firmada polycom ile haberleştirme yapıcaklar. :)
<gsezen> eleman dediki bu cihazın firewall u düzgün çalışmıyo kesin ondandır
<BrozaC> süper işte
<BrozaC> eğlenceli
<gsezen> firewall unu kapatalım
<gsezen> daha iyi olur
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> utm cihazı
<gsezen> bide
<BrozaC> boşver
<BrozaC> maaşına bak
<gsezen> gdat modem arıyolar firewall u olmayan
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> yemeğe gideyim açıktım
<erkan^> oeps two time on chat click ;P
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-25
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<zfmf> bu sabah erken kalkmasini hic sevmiyorum :@
<varadero> ya
<varadero> dimi :)
<oktay-ibm> biz saat 6.45de basliyoruz ise
<zfmf> hay masallah :d
<zfmf> derdiniz ne :d
<oktay-ibm> babamlar saat 6da basliyor
<zfmf> ne isi bu
<oktay-ibm> belediyede
<zfmf> sendemi belediye
<oktay-ibm> evet
<zfmf> kolay gelsin ne diyem
<oktay-ibm> yuh yandaki polonyalilar yine sapitti
<oktay-ibm> kapilari vuruyorlar
<dogukan> slm
<dogukan_> slm tekrar :D
<dogukan_> docky kurdum ama açılmıyor kendisi
<dogukan_> böyle bir sorunla karşılaşmış veya çözümde yardımcı olabilecek biri var mı?
<varadero> acdc dinlim az
<zfmf> varadero:  ms server de dns de biresy degisince yenidenmi baslatmat gerek tüm zimbirtiyi
<zfmf> reload filan yokmu :D
<varadero> zfmf olmami
<varadero> ipconfig /renew dersen ip ve dns leri geri yükler
<varadero> flushdns dns cache temizler
<varadero> vs vs
<varadero> windows server gerimi başlatılırmış
<zfmf> hehe sagol, tümü degil canim görevi demek istemistim
<varadero> oda mümkün :)
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<sezaiyeniay> merhaba elimde 8.10 cd bulunuyor kursam depolarından paket indirebilir miyim ?
<Kartagis> indirirsin sanırım
<acemi> destek zamani dolmadiysa indirebilirsin
<acemi> ya da upgrade yaparsin ama yeni kurulum yapmaktan uzun olur
<sezaiyeniay> peki sağolun
<gsezen> slm
<erkan^> slm :p
<gsezen> piyasada ne kadar mal adam var arkadaş
<gsezen> saya saya bitmiyo
<masterblaster> :D
<gsezen> istanbul park orman da bkm sanırım cocuklariçin bir etkinlik yapıcak biletix gişeleri felan olucak bunlarada internet lazımmış. Tek internet var ve 256kb :) patron telekoma başvuru yapalım yeni bi hat çeksinler yarım günde telekom hattı çekip interneti verse,
<gsezen> bizde kablolama yaparız yarım günde bizden işi çözeriz wifi vs..
<gsezen> kısacası yarın öğlene yetiştiricekler
<gsezen> herkes çok bilmeye başladı bu iyiye delalet değil gibi
<masterblaster> bu yeni birşey değil ki
<masterblaster> burası Türkiye herkesin her konuda en az bir fikri vardır
<masterblaster> hele patronsa kesin vardır.
<gsezen> ya olsun olmasın demiyorum ama mantıklı bi fikri olsa onada eyvallah edicem
<gsezen> :)
<masterblaster> patronsan eğer sen fikri atarsın elemanlar ona mantık yerleştirir  bunun için para ödersin elemana
<masterblaster> :D
<gsezen> süperrr
<ErSoft> Slm millet
<gsezen> slm
<ErSoft> Paco yasiyormu bileniniz varmu
<nabukadnezar43> selam
<nabukadnezar43> bir sorunum vardı da kimse var mı yardım edebilecek
<nabukadnezar43> fstab hakkında
<ZippiDi> arkadaşım sorunu yaz anlayan varsa yazar sen merak etme
<nabukadnezar43> http://pastebin.com/VtQpwjFY
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # (at pastebin.com)
<nabukadnezar43> fstab bu haldeyden, dev/sda3 yüklenmiyor sistem açıldı mı
<nabukadnezar43> uid ile gid kısmını kaldırınca yükleniyor fakat bu sefer de hiç bişey kopyalayamıyorum dev/sda3'e
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-26
<nabukadnezar43> partitioning'i sistemi kurarken yaptım, muhtemelen root'a verdi o partition'ı
<wingless> nabukadnezar43: uid gid kaldır, user koy
<nabukadnezar43> hemen deniyorum, sağol
<nabukadnezar43> gene kopyalanmıyor bişey
<wingless> root kopyalayabiliyor mu?
<nabukadnezar43> kopyalar root
<nabukadnezar43> deneyeyim
<nabukadnezar43> yapabiliyor evet
<nabukadnezar43> siz nasıl yapıyorsunuz partitioningi
<nabukadnezar43> ben kurulum esnasında yaptım
<wingless> nabukadnezar43: umount edip user olarak mount etmeyi dener misin?
<ZippiDi> kurulum esnasında ya da gparted ile sonradan
<ZippiDi> @wingless gparted ile sda3'e bootable bayrağı (flag) koysa faydası olur mu sence?
<nabukadnezar43> yapıyor ama gene kopyalayamıyorum
<nabukadnezar43> root olarak umount ettim, user olarak mount ettim
<nabukadnezar43> aynı, değişen bişey yok
<ZippiDi> gparted ile bootable olarak işaretle bakalım bişi olacak mı
<nabukadnezar43> bootable mı neden
<nabukadnezar43> orası depo olacak ama neden boot etsin ki
<wingless> nabukadnezar43: valla son olarak hem user hem rw koymayı deneyebilirsin
<wingless> başka da bir şey gelmiyor aklıma
<nabukadnezar43> neyse ben biraz daha kurcalayayım
<nabukadnezar43> rw,user,exec falan da denedim mount etmedi
<nabukadnezar43> bir daha deneyeyim
<nabukadnezar43> sağolun
<wingless> nabukadnezar43: partitiondaki dosya sahiplerine ve izinlerine baktın mı peki?
<nabukadnezar43> <options> kısmı oluyor orası değil mi
<wingless> hayır, ls -l
<nabukadnezar43> root disk diyor
<wingless> partitionın kök dizininde ls -l yapıp çıktısını verebilir misin?
<wingless> mount et tabi önce :)
<nabukadnezar43> root@Nabukadnezar:~# ls -l /dev/sda3
<nabukadnezar43> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 3 2011-01-26 02:15 /dev/sda3
<nabukadnezar43> şöyle bir çıktı verdi
<nabukadnezar43> bunu mu istedin anlamadım ama
<wingless> hayır
<wingless> mount et, mount ettiğin dizine git
<wingless> orada ls -l yap
<nabukadnezar43> tamam
<nabukadnezar43> root olarak mı
<wingless> evet, sorun çıkmasın diye
<wingless> yoksa farketmez
<nabukadnezar43> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2011-01-26 01:19 lost+found
<nabukadnezar43> şu andaki option defaults,user şeklinde
<nabukadnezar43> user olarak mount ettim
<wingless> sudo chmod a+rwx .
<nabukadnezar43> ls -l aynı çıktıyı veriyor hala
<wingless> tamam onun değişmemesi lazım
<nabukadnezar43> kilit koydu dosyaya
<wingless> kopyalanıyor mu şimdi peki?
<nabukadnezar43> üzerinde kilit işareti çıktı bu komuttan sonra
<nabukadnezar43> evet
<wingless> güzeel
<nabukadnezar43> ne yaptık biz şimdi :D
<nabukadnezar43> o kod neydi
<nabukadnezar43> teşekkürler
<wingless> mount ettiğin dizin sadece dizin sahibine yazma yetkisi veriyordu
<wingless> o da root tabi
<wingless> herkese bütün yetkileri verdik, sorun düzelmiş oldu
<nabukadnezar43> fstab değişmedi ama ilginç
<wingless> yok onunla alakası yok
<wingless> fstab'deki user user'ların mount edebilmesini sağlıyor
<nabukadnezar43> evet
<wingless> ama yazıp yazamamaları file permissionlarla ilgili
<nabukadnezar43> normalde uid=1000 dediğimde de izin veriyordu diske yazmama
<nabukadnezar43> ntfs partititon için öyle yapıyordum yanlış hatırlamıyorsam
<wingless> evet, ext için yapılmıyor diye hatırlıyorum
<wingless> gerek yok zaten yapılmasına, çözümü daha basitmiş de benim aklıma anca geldi
<nabukadnezar43> bu komut sudo chown ile aynı sanırım
<wingless> chmod mu?
<nabukadnezar43> sudo chown omerta:omerta /mnt/nabukadnezar43 deseydim olur muydu mesela
<wingless> evet
<wingless> aynı şey değil ama olurdu
<wingless> aslında öyle yapmak daha iyi
<wingless> sonra chmod 770
<nabukadnezar43> bu yaptığımızı geri alıp öyle yapalım
<nabukadnezar43> nasıl geri alacağız
<wingless> sudo chmod 770 .
<wingless> sudo chown omerta .
<wingless> omerta:omerta hatta
<nabukadnezar43> evet oldu
<wingless> kolay gelsin size, ben yatayım
<wingless> iyi geceler herkese
<ZippiDi> iyi geceler wingless
<nabukadnezar43> iyi geceler wingless
<nabukadnezar43> abi seviyorum bu linuxu ya
<nabukadnezar43> 20 mbps ile transfer yapıyordu externaldan hddye
<nabukadnezar43> şimdi 33 mbps ile yapıyor :D
<ZippiDi> :D
<ZippiDi> eşşek sıpası çok güzel di mi
<nabukadnezar43> valla ya
<nabukadnezar43> zippidi sen büyük harfleri nasıl yazıyorsun
<nabukadnezar43> caps lock ile mi shiftle mi
<ZippiDi> shift genelde çok nadiren caps (:
<nabukadnezar43> caps lock linuxte çok geç cevap veriyor zaten
<nabukadnezar43> ben 99'dan beri caps lock kullanıyorum alışkanlık olmuş
<ZippiDi> yok bende anında cevap veriyor
<ZippiDi> DENEME
<ZippiDi> (:
<nabukadnezar43> yok öyle değil
<ZippiDi> nasıl?
<nabukadnezar43> satır başı yaparsın ya mesela
<nabukadnezar43> ilk harfi büyük gerisi küçük
<nabukadnezar43> hızlı yazdığında ilk 2-3 harf büyük çıkıyor
<nabukadnezar43> caps lockı geri kapatmana rağmen
<ZippiDi> Deneme
<nabukadnezar43> MEsela şekil a
<ZippiDi> bende dediğin olmadı ama shift kullanmak daha mantıklı o durumda
<nabukadnezar43> daha mantıklı tabii, daha hızlı yazmak için de
<nabukadnezar43> ama alışkanlış olmuş işte
<nabukadnezar43> kaç senedir kullanıyoruz :D
<ZippiDi> kesinlikle yoksa git capsa bas harfe bas bi daha capsa bas ohhoo :D
<nabukadnezar43> aslında çok kısa süre o alışınca
<ZippiDi> evet alışkanlık olunca uzun yoldan yapmak bile daha kolay geliyor insana
<nabukadnezar43> bir kaç tane başlık var ubuntuforums'da bu konu ile ilgili
<nabukadnezar43> adamlar shift kullan demiş, şaka gibi :D
<ZippiDi> :D
<nabukadnezar43> sorun ubuntu kaynaklı değil ama
<nabukadnezar43> diğer dağıtımlarda da var bu
<ZippiDi> belki bilgisayarla alakalıdır bende olmadı az evvel Deneme
<ZippiDi> yine olmadı (:
<nabukadnezar43> muhtemelen yeterince hızlı yapmıyorsun
<ZippiDi> ((: sağol
<nabukadnezar43> :D
<nabukadnezar43> klavyeden de değil çünkü windowsta olmuyor bu
<nabukadnezar43> bir ayarı olsa bir yerde kurcalanır da
<ZippiDi> alala :D durduk yerde bu konuya takmak istemiyorum yeterince takıntım var zaten
<nabukadnezar43> hahaha
<ZippiDi> ama takmaya başladım yavaş yavaş
<ZippiDi> :D
<ZippiDi> ama önce hızlı yazmam lazım
<ZippiDi> (((:
<nabukadnezar43> :d
<nabukadnezar43> ben de shiftle hızlı yazamam mesela
<nabukadnezar43> daha doğrusu iki tuşa aynı anda basmak daha yavaş geliyor bana nedense :D
<nabukadnezar43> şu ati de linuxte vsynci hallemedi ona da gıcık oldum zaten
<nabukadnezar43> open source driver var şu an
<ZippiDi> açık kaynak sürücü kullanırsan hata olabiliyor genelde
<ZippiDi> ati'nin kendi sürücüsünü kullansana
<nabukadnezar43> oyunlar dışında sorun olacağını sanmam
<nabukadnezar43> atinin vsync problemi var
<nabukadnezar43> video izlerken çok kötü
<ZippiDi> bende nvidia da diğer bilgisayarda da ati de kapalı sürücü var ama sorun yok
<nabukadnezar43> x'te bile yırtılma oluyor
<nabukadnezar43> ne var sende
<ZippiDi> o açık kaynak sürücüdendir dediğim gibi kapatmayı pek seviyor yazılım ve donanım devleri bilirsin...
<nabukadnezar43> yok bu genel bir sorun
<ZippiDi> şu an yazdığım msi notebook
<ZippiDi> m677 modeli
<nabukadnezar43> çok araştırdım ben konuyu
<nabukadnezar43> ati kartını soruyorum
<nabukadnezar43> modeli ne
<nabukadnezar43> düşüktür muhtemelen modeli
<nabukadnezar43> üst modellerde var yırtılma
<ZippiDi> diğeri toplama gigabyte gmt785 var atinin çipseti
<nabukadnezar43> ekran kartının modeli ne itşe
<nabukadnezar43> *işte
<ZippiDi> bi düşüneyim bi dk :D
<nabukadnezar43> onboard mu yoksa :D
<nabukadnezar43> g ile başlayanlar onboard oluyor genelde
<nabukadnezar43> 2000 ya da 3000 serisi
<ZippiDi> evet onboard da onun da modeli var ya 785 chip seti işte
<nabukadnezar43> yırtılma 4000 ve 5000 serilerinde var
<ZippiDi> gelemedi aklıma :D
<ZippiDi> benimki de 4000 serisi hah allah razı olsun kafa gitti bi an
<nabukadnezar43> bende 4890 var
<nabukadnezar43> 4000 serisi onboard nasıl olur ya o da ilginçmiş :D
<ZippiDi> 4200 yanılmıyorsam onboard
<ZippiDi> 512 ye kadar ram ayırabiliyorsun
<nabukadnezar43> ooo 4200 nerde 4890 nerde :D
<ZippiDi> :D aşağılanma duygusu hissediyorum
<ZippiDi> hızlı yazamıyorum ve ekran kartım onboard :D böhüüü
<ZippiDi> ama notebooktaki onboard değil heheh
<ZippiDi> nvidia
<nabukadnezar43> hahaha
<ZippiDi> 7600 diyeceğim ama olmayacak bu da eski :D
<ZippiDi> ya ne eskici adammışım ben arkadaş ya
<ZippiDi> bu gece farkettim sayende :D
<nabukadnezar43> anakarta bakıyorum da senin
<nabukadnezar43> yazmıyor ekran kartı
<ZippiDi> notebookun mu gigabyte'ın mı?
<nabukadnezar43> 4200 yazıyor
<nabukadnezar43> gördüm şimdi
<ZippiDi> evet 4200
<ZippiDi> ya fazla oyun kasmıyorum zaten müzik yapmak için kullanıyorum üstü gereksiz bana
<nabukadnezar43> bu vsync sorunları üst seviyelerde ortaya çıkıyor
<ZippiDi> o yüzden işlemci ve ram kastım
<ZippiDi> hım
<nabukadnezar43> 4850 4870 4890 gibi
<nabukadnezar43> işlemcin ne
<nabukadnezar43> athlon ii mi
<nabukadnezar43> phenom ii mi
<ZippiDi> phenom ii x4 955 black edition
<nabukadnezar43> bende de 965 var
<ZippiDi> 965 niye aldın 955 alsaydın keşke
<nabukadnezar43> aynı sayılır
<nabukadnezar43> niye
<ZippiDi> hemen hemen aynı 955 te çekirdek aşırtmayla 965 ten daha çok çıkabiliyorsun
<nabukadnezar43> fiyat farkı yoktu arada pek
<nabukadnezar43> overclock uğraşmıyorum ben
<nabukadnezar43> yani şu an için gerek yok
<nabukadnezar43> zaten fan klasik fan
<ZippiDi> 965 955'in doğal olarak overclocklanmış hali zaten
<nabukadnezar43> benimki aynen öyle zaten
<ZippiDi> hım memnun musun fandan?
<nabukadnezar43> 140 watt olanından aldım ben
<ZippiDi> benimki de 140
<nabukadnezar43> 125 çıktı sonra o o.c. li hali değil
<ZippiDi> hayvan gibi elektrik yakıyor :D
<nabukadnezar43> memnunum ya
<nabukadnezar43> canavar gibi
<nabukadnezar43> core duo'dan ona geçince :D
<nabukadnezar43> dağlar kadar fark görüyorsun yani
<nabukadnezar43> eskiden 1.5 gb rarı yarım saat beklerdim
<nabukadnezar43> şimdi 8-9 gb rar hemen açılıyor
<nabukadnezar43> ısınma gibi bir dert zaten yok kasadan dolayı
<nabukadnezar43> ama çok yakıyor olabilir, elektrik faturası artmaya başladı pcyi aldıktan sonra :D
<ZippiDi> bide core duo için iyi diyorlar ya çok gülüyorum ama anlatamıyorsun adama tabi bok gibi para verince....
<ZippiDi> :D fatura
<nabukadnezar43> bendeki core duo düz core duoydu
<nabukadnezar43> laptop vardı
<nabukadnezar43> ilk çıkan çift çekirdeklilerden
<nabukadnezar43> core 2 duo bile değildi yani :D
<ZippiDi> valla core i7 kullananları da biliyorum da ondan dedim :D
<nabukadnezar43> i7 alana hayret ediyorum zaten
<nabukadnezar43> phenom ii x6 al mis gibi
<ZippiDi> nedense core i7 için yapılmış ramlar benim phenomda coştu da o açıdan :D
<ZippiDi> para olsun neler alacağım gör :D
<ZippiDi> not money :D
<nabukadnezar43> :D
<ZippiDi> yazılım değil ki bu crack indirebilesin
<ZippiDi> :D
<nabukadnezar43> hehehe
<nabukadnezar43> öyle tabii
<ZippiDi> olsa ne güzel olur ama di mi :D çinden felan
<nabukadnezar43> güzel ne kelime
<ZippiDi> çakma phenom :D x12
<nabukadnezar43> :D
<nabukadnezar43> yapabilseler yaparlar zaten
<ZippiDi> valla yaparsalar hiiiç şaşırmam çin bu...
<ZippiDi> bu arada amd'nin 128 bit olayından haberin var di mi?
<nabukadnezar43> zippidi c++ ile aran nasıl
<nabukadnezar43> nasıl 128 bit mi
<nabukadnezar43> işlemci mi
<ZippiDi> hiiç anlamam :D yazılım yazma konusunda cahilim
<ZippiDi> evet duyunca ben de şaşırdım inanamıyor insan
<ZippiDi> şu an prototipi hazır :D
<nabukadnezar43> yapsalar zaten 64 bit arada kaynar :D
<nabukadnezar43> daha 64 bit program yok doğru dürüst
<ZippiDi> :D kesinlikle zaten o oturana kadar yani uyumlu yazılım çıkana kadar bi 25 sene geçer torunlara artık :D
<nabukadnezar43> linuxte var işte adam gibi
<ZippiDi> linux hariç tabi
<ZippiDi> zaten linuxta ./configure ./make ./ suda make install hadeeeee :D
<ZippiDi> sudo
<ZippiDi> suda ne bea :D
<nabukadnezar43> ama kod da değişiyormuş
<ZippiDi> suda haşlanmış :D
<nabukadnezar43> genelde çoğu 32 bit mantığıyla yazılmış diye okudum
<nabukadnezar43> artık doğru mudur yanlış mıdır bilemeyeceğim :D
<ZippiDi> olabilir belki ram'a bilgileri atama mantığı 32 bit mantığıyla yazılmış olabilir
<nabukadnezar43> make install :o
<ZippiDi> ama sonuçta ne değişecek ki
<nabukadnezar43> check install :O
<nabukadnezar43> bilmiyorum işte
<ZippiDi> ? :D
<ZippiDi> nesini bilmiyorsun ki onun?
<nabukadnezar43> iyi de rami 64 kullanmazsan ne fark edecek
<ZippiDi> valla ben öğrenene kadar çok sinirlendim sonunda olayın bağımlılıklarda bittiğini anladım bağımlılıkların kütüphanesi elinde varsa sorunsuz yağıyor komutları
<nabukadnezar43> ne için o?
<ZippiDi> 64 bit daha fazla ram kullanıyr ya o açıdan dedim
<ZippiDi> make install
<ZippiDi> (:
<nabukadnezar43> ya slackware kurmuştum bir ara ben :D
<nabukadnezar43> ne oluyoruz dedim
<nabukadnezar43> bir de 64 bit kurdum
<nabukadnezar43> linux gurusuyum ya :D
<nabukadnezar43> daha klasörün sahibini değiştiremiyorum :D
<nabukadnezar43> işin yok bağımlılıkları takip et
<ZippiDi> hehe :D ben bi ara gentoo kullanayım dedim netten indirip kuruyor paketleri olmadı gittim modem aldım felan usb modem vardı çünkü sonra onu da beceremedim gentoo görünce kaçtım hep :D
<ZippiDi> modemi aldım da kurulum yemedi
<ZippiDi> kernel derlemeyi geçtim ama gerisi gelmedi
<nabukadnezar43> :D
<ZippiDi> 3 günde bi kernel derlenir mi ya :D
<nabukadnezar43> ya ordaki tutorialların hepsini yazdıracaksın gentooda
<ZippiDi> sözde bilgisayar yardımcı bi teknoloji biz ona yardım ediyor ha :D
<nabukadnezar43> hiç şansın yok yoksa aşina değilsen :D
<ZippiDi> :D yazdırdım zaten okuyunca bile olmadı düşün :D
<nabukadnezar43> hahaha o da güzelmiş
<ZippiDi> bağlantı gidiyor ttnet malum sonra kurulum sıçış...
<ZippiDi> tekrar başa dön ip gücelle ağ güncelle ohhooo
<ZippiDi> :D
<ZippiDi> hangi paketler indirilmiş denetle hatalı paketleri sil felan zor iş :D
<nabukadnezar43> ben slackware'e dayanamadım gentoo kurmaya çalışsam
<nabukadnezar43> kalp krizi falan geçiririm herhalde
<ZippiDi> yok yok deneme :D
<ZippiDi> onun sayesinde bütün yazım gitti 3 ay "3ay" yuh :D
<nabukadnezar43> :D
<nabukadnezar43> gentooyu rahatlıkla kullanan da işi çözmüştür artık
<ZippiDi> bi de insan takıntı yapınca sıyırıyor işte yok illa yapacağım diyor ondan sonra da geçen zamana ağlıyorsun olmadığına da ekstradan yanıyorsun :D
<nabukadnezar43> ben valla slacke en fazla 2 gün dayandım sildim sonra
<nabukadnezar43> ubuntuya döndüm :D
<ZippiDi> valla gentoo'yu harbiden netten kurabilmeyi başarıp kullanan varsa türkiye onunla tanışıp hizmetçisi olmak istiyorum :D
<nabukadnezar43> illa yapacam demedim olmuyor çünkü :D
<ZippiDi> :D:D:D
<nabukadnezar43> bizim üniversitede bütün pclerde gentoo var
<nabukadnezar43> bu holdeki pclerde
<ZippiDi> hangi üniversite o?
<nabukadnezar43> oraya buraya yerleştirmişler
<nabukadnezar43> mersin üniversitesi
<ZippiDi> hoba :D
<ZippiDi> ne şanslısınız
<nabukadnezar43> hatta kuran da benim lisansüstüden arkaşadaşım
<ZippiDi> ama onları kuranı düşünüyorum ben :D
<nabukadnezar43> o doktora yapıyor ben yüksek lisans
<ZippiDi> haa
<ZippiDi> nası kurmuş peki? sağ mı kendisi?
<nabukadnezar43> dedim zaten ona sen insan değilsin diye :D
<ZippiDi> :D
<nabukadnezar43> bu çocuk freebsd'de support takımında idi
<ZippiDi> hım saygılar :D
<nabukadnezar43> düşün artık
<ZippiDi> yok o kadar zeki değilim :D
<ZippiDi> aklım ermez oralara
<ZippiDi> kul'a tanrıyı düşün demek gibi bişi :D
<nabukadnezar43> adam linux  system admin programları veriyor
<nabukadnezar43> ders
<ZippiDi> :S vav
<nabukadnezar43> ders alacaktım ondan da pahalı yav :D
<ZippiDi> :D
<nabukadnezar43> indirim yapsa bile pahalı yani o derece
<nabukadnezar43> :D
<ZippiDi> valla bence bu da bi yetenek ya müzik resim gibi
<nabukadnezar43> küçüklüğümden beri kurcalardım hep diyor
<ZippiDi> sanat :D linux art :D
<nabukadnezar43> bütün bildiği dilleri kendi öğrenmiş hep tutoriallerden
<ZippiDi> yuh
<ZippiDi> kaç dil biliyor diye sormuyorum...
<ZippiDi> söyleme :D
<nabukadnezar43> ben de bilmiyorum sormadım hiç
<ZippiDi> :D ha iyi
<ZippiDi> bu kadar zeki insanları gördükçe kendimden utanıyorum valla
<nabukadnezar43> :D
<nabukadnezar43> zekilik değildir o ya
<ZippiDi> masastüne 4-5 vst kurup bi halt yediğini zannetmek gerzeklik olsa gerek benim durumum işte :D
<nabukadnezar43> merak etmiş öğrenmiş yani zamanında
<nabukadnezar43> merak önemli bu tür konularda
<ZippiDi> tabi çekirdekten yetişmek de önemli
<nabukadnezar43> adam bir de büyük yani
<nabukadnezar43> yaş olarak
<ZippiDi> hım bi de tam bu işlerin başladıı zamana denk geldiyse tamam işte
<ZippiDi> mantıkla beraber büyümüş adam
<nabukadnezar43> evet işte o zamanlardan yetişme
<ZippiDi> daha ne olsun ki zaten
<ZippiDi> çok şanslıymış
<ZippiDi> şimdi yapmaya kalksak mantığı öğren ne neydi öğren nası uygulanacak öğren böhöööö
<nabukadnezar43> neyse ben kaçayım
<nabukadnezar43> şu updateleri falan yapıp yatayım
<nabukadnezar43> iyi geceler
<ZippiDi> iyi geceler
<varadero> günaydın
<ZippiDi> günaydın
<zfmf> selam millet
<ZippiDi> selam
<suigeneris> selam sana antonius
<Kartagis> hmm
<ZippiDi> kendini antonius zanneden adam: sana da selam suigeneris
<ZippiDi> (:
<varadero> selam selam
<ZippiDi> selam x2
<zfmf> nolmus antonius a
<zfmf> hop :D
<varadero> pardus kurdum
<varadero> :D
<zfmf> varadero:  daha gecen ubuntu daydin :D
<ZippiDi> 2011?
<zfmf> daldan dala mi atliyon sen :D
<varadero> 2011 kurdum
<varadero> daha yapılandırmadım
<ZippiDi> hım
<varadero> zfmf virtualbox a kurdum
<ZippiDi> güzel mi?
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> ee nasi
<varadero> ZippiDi değil tabiki
<zfmf> bilgilendir bizi :d aydinlat :D
<ZippiDi> umumi odad yazınca cevap verme ihtiyacı hissettim kusuruma bakma...
<varadero> yok yahu ters cevap vermedim
<varadero> direk söyledim
 * Kartagis offers wingless wings
 * wingless prefers red bull over Kartagis
<ZippiDi> ...
<taygun> hdhahahaha
<Fatih_M> selam
<gsezen> slm
<varadero> slm gsezen
<ahmtblbl> herkese selam
<ahmtblbl> arkadaşlar empahty de önceki konuşmalar nasılsilinir?
<ahmtblbl> F3 de konuşmaları görüyorum ama bir türlü silemiyorum
<ahmtblbl> ve her açılışta o kişide başta o konuşmalar geliyor
<wingless> ahmtblbl: ~/.empathy gibi bir yerde tutuluyordur loglar
<wingless> ahmtblbl: ayarı vardır ayrıca log tutmama veya göstermeme için
<ahmtblbl> başlangıç klasöründe bulamadım öyle bişey
<ahmtblbl> var ayarı ama daha önceki tutlanmıdır nedir
<ahmtblbl> bir türlü silemedim
<ahmtblbl> sadece 2 kişide var
<ahmtblbl> başka kimsede yok
<wingless> ahmtblbl: ~/gnome2/empathy/logs
<wingless> .gnome2 olacak
<ahmtblbl> orada da yok
<wingless> ahmtblbl: ~/.local/share/empathy ?
<ahmtblbl> :)
<wingless> olmaz olsun empathy gibi program
<ahmtblbl> malesef orada da yok
<ahmtblbl> sanırım pidgin kullanmak daha iyi
<wingless> bence de
<ahmtblbl> neyse kaldırayım da kurtulayım
<wingless> msn için emesene, diğerleri için pidgin
<ahmtblbl> evet pidgin tamam
<Kartagis> pidgin için ~/.purple
<ahmtblbl> nedir o kartagis
<ahmtblbl> kayıt yeri mi?
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> empathy için de aynı olabilir, bir bak
<Kartagis> ayrıca onun için ayarı vardır
<ahmtblbl> kartagis emphaty i kaldırdım :)
<gsezen> slm varadero
<gsezen> yerimde yoktum
<gsezen> başka bi arkadaş ibm server üzerinde raid yapıladırmaya çalışıyordu
<varadero> .)
<gsezen> failed oluyo
<varadero> benide kandırdılar
<varadero> pardus kurdudurdular virtual a
<varadero> kimse yardım etmio
<gsezen> offff....
<Kartagis> ben bilmem kaç yıl önce pardus kurmaya kalktım, hiçbir haltı tanımadı ben de cdyi taktığım gibi çıkardım
<varadero> ben daha kuruyorum
<varadero> dün öğlen başladım
<varadero> :d
<gsezen> Hiç bulaşmadıydım sanırım dahada bulaşmam :)
<varadero> garip bir linux pardus
<gsezen> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ed/LinuxDistroTimeline.png
<gsezen> Niye illa pardus, başka dağıtım mı yokmuş ?
<Kartagis> vbox'a debian kurayım diyorum
<Kartagis> ya da makineye mac kurup vbox'a windows 7 ve ubuntu kurayım diyorum
<Kartagis> anakartı cpuyu ve ramları değiştirebilseydim vbox'a mac kurardım
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/run-mac-osx-in-virtualbox-under-linux.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Run Mac OSX In Virtualbox Under Linux (Ubuntu) And Windows ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<varadero> bizim haftaya vmware kurulacak
<varadero> oraya kurarım gayri :)
<varadero> yeni server aldık
<gsezen> hayırlı olsun
<varadero> saolasın :)
<Kartagis> vt-x destekli bir cpu gerekiyor bana
<varadero> aşağıda yatıyor server ler
<varadero> her şeyide destekliyorlar çok şükür
<varadero> :P
<Kartagis> Important: your CPU needs to support hardware virtualization, or else this will not work!
<gsezen> :)))
<gsezen> omlet yapabiliyo mu ?
<varadero> yapar
<Kartagis> varadero sen kıl mısın?
<gsezen> hea anladım Kartagis
<varadero> evet
<Kartagis> ne diye ağzımın sularını akıtıyorsun?
<varadero> ağzının suyunu akıtıcak olsam
<varadero> server lerin özelliklerini yazardım ama lütfen
<gsezen> Yine kahve içiyon mu eskisi gibi bol bol :)
<Kartagis> kim varadero mu ben mi?
<varadero> gsezen içiyom çay kahve bol bol
<gsezen> varadero
<varadero> he
<gsezen> bizim burada elamanlar arabesk takılıyo
<gsezen> :))
<gsezen> kopuyorum bazen
<gsezen> http://www.donanimhaber.com/hazir-pc/haberleri/Sabit-disk-boyutunda-bilgisayar-Compulab-Trim-Slice.htm iyiymiş
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Sabit disk boyutunda bilgisayar: Compulab Trim Slice (at www.donanimhaber.com)
<gsezen> android telefon kullanan yada kullanmış olan var mı ?
<wingless> ben varım
<gsezen> memnun musun
<wingless> evet
<gsezen> hangi markayı kullanıyosun
<wingless> G1, ilk çıkan android telefon :)
<gsezen> anladım
<wingless> eskidi tabi şimdi, ama rootlayıp 2.2 yükledim eski olması rağmen süper
<gsezen> hımm iyiymiş
<gsezen> bende niyetlendim almaya ama kararsız kaldım
<varadero> ben iphone4 alicam
<wingless> kurcalamayı seversen düşünme bile, başka telefonda böyle bir esneklik yok
<wingless> OS'da daha doğrusu
<gsezen> anladım
<varadero> reboot
<gsezen> bakalım
<gsezen> yane öyle
<gsezen> Ben kaçar.
<wingless> kolay gelsin
<varadero> bye gsezen
<gsezen> Tüplü monitörlerden nefret ediyorum
<gsezen> gözümü ağrıtıyor
<varadero> oda senden nefret ediyor
<gsezen> slm <varadero>
<adil_> Google Chrome kullanan var mı
<adil_> varsa gelişmiş seçeneklerden yazı tipi bilgilerini
<adil_> atabilirler mi
<adil_> size zahmet
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-27
<xiackok> herkese merhaba iyi sabahlar
<xiackok> yeni bir ubuntu 10.10 kurulumu yaptım. önceden debian kullanıyordum
<xiackok> herşey iyi güzel tıkırında işliyor ancak wireless ile ilgili bir problem var sanıyorum
<xiackok> hatta problemin driver'dan kaynaklı olduğu kanısındayım. ama nasıl çözebileceğime dair
<xiackok> bir fikrim yok yardımcı olursanız çok sevinirim
<varadero> gooden morgen
<gsezen> varadero dün kulaklarını çınlattım profilo starbucks ta
<gsezen> ümüt ayan la
<gsezen> ümit
<Kartagis> buenos días
<varadero> ehue
<varadero> umit hep aynı
<gsezen> evet
<gsezen> dehşet adam gülüşü bitiriyo beni :)
<varadero> çok bilmese
<varadero> başka derdi yok
<varadero> çok bilio hep
<gsezen> sorma
<varadero> vakti zamanında
<varadero> yönetim benden log istemişti vermiştim
<varadero> bunun sevdiği bir adam çıkmış web den yapan
<varadero> geçen geldi üzerinden 5 sene geçmiş
<varadero> hala inanmıyo sen dio ayarladın o yapmadı dio
<varadero> gidip loglari değiştirmişim
<varadero> öyle diyince beni de biliyon işte sinir minir kalmıyo
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> bilmem mi
<gsezen> kısmet
<gsezen> arada uğruyo musun profilo ya
<gsezen> varadero
<varadero> evet
<varadero> yolumun üstü malüm
<gsezen> banada yakın sayılır zaten
<gsezen> 7 gibi çıkıyoruz işten
<gsezen> zamanın olursa kahveni içmek isterim :)
<gsezen> ben kaçar
<mrcan> selam arch linux yükleyen oldumu hiç
<BrozaC> selam ubuntu severler
<BrozaC> gsezen sana kahve yok
<gsezen> ühühü
<BrozaC> içince sapıtıyon sen
<gsezen> görüşürüz
<gsezen> sapıtmıyom artık
<gsezen> :)
<BrozaC> ben anlamam
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> gideceksen uğrarım mköy deyim.
<BrozaC> ben kanyonda
<BrozaC> bira atiyom
<gsezen> ooo
<gsezen> iyiymiş
<gsezen> :)
<BrozaC> bencede
<BrozaC> mrcan sen ubuntu biliyonmu
<mrcan> biliyormuyum
<mrcan> bilmem biliyomuyum
<mrcan> biliyim mi
<BrozaC> bilmem
<gsezen> Bilmemek en iyisi bence :) nortelden anlayan var mı ?
<BrozaC> ben
<BrozaC> daha geçen 8603 konfigure edttim
<gsezen> oo aşmışın
<gsezen> santral mi ?
<gsezen> ama
<BrozaC> işyerinde norteller var bilen yok
<BrozaC> yok backbone switch
<BrozaC> santrali alfacom bilir
<gsezen> ha ozman tamam
<gsezen> yok biliyosun
<gsezen> bi dönem nortelle başın belada idi
<BrozaC> bcm50 ii blirim
<mrcan> bende bisi sorayim
<BrozaC> sor utanma
<mrcan> /sys/class/i2c-adapter/i2c-3
<mrcan> diye bi dizinim var
<BrozaC> laha i2c
<mrcan> bitane embedded kart var onda
<BrozaC> hala
<mrcan> ahah
<BrozaC> google da gazicen baya onu direk bilen çıkmaz
<BrozaC> rs232 olsa dibine kadar öğrendim
<mrcan> illa i2c olmasada olur ya
<mrcan> mesela şöyle bişi olamaz mi
<BrozaC> olur
<mrcan> :D
<masterblaster> BrozaC onu bunu boş ver de hem buraya yazıyorsun hem de  pardus kanalına birayı pipetle mi içiyorsun :)
<mrcan> /sys/class/rs232/
<BrozaC> masterblaster iki kanala aynı anda yazan bir tel benmiyim
<BrozaC> ?
<masterblaster> benim yerime de iç bitane kafam kazan gibi kal sağlıcaka
<BrozaC> pardus istediklerimi yapamıyo parduscular gicik oluyo
<BrozaC> sanki benim suçum
<masterblaster> :)
<masterblaster> her şey sırayla
<BrozaC> 10 senede yaparlar
<BrozaC> :D
<masterblaster> bu gün özgür yazılım yarın özgür beyinler
<masterblaster> ona da sıra gelir
<masterblaster> yarın samsun yolu beni bekler
<masterblaster> görüşürüz
<mrcan> BrozaC: benim dediğim illa i2c olmasına gerek yok
<mrcan> adam oradaki classin icindeki artik o modülün driverimidir nedirse
<mrcan> onun içine device ekliyor
<mrcan> o mevzuda problemim var i2cye özel birşey değil
<mrcan> anlatabiliyomuyum ki
<BrozaC> anlatamıyon
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> ama modumda olmadığından
<gsezen> http://www.sehirfirsati.com/deals/istanbul?nlp=&CID=TR_CRM_98_0_0_0&utm_source=Deal_general_newsletter&utm_medium=All_Cities&utm_content=Initial_Version&utm_campaign=Varies
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Restoran, Güzellik Merkezleri, Spor, Etkinlikler vb. %50 indirimle - Sehirfirsati.com (at www.sehirfirsati.com)
<gsezen> Kese, Köpük Masajı ve Meyve Suyu İkramından Oluşan Acemoğlu Sefası
<gsezen> :)
<BrozaC> gsezen
<BrozaC> mrcan in sinirini bozuyom
<BrozaC> :D
<mrcan> yok lan bozulmuyor ki
<mrcan> neye bozulacak
<gsezen> az kaldı
<BrozaC> herkezden daha iyi linux network windows elektronik bilirim die iddia ettim mrcan a  ne dion gsezen
<BrozaC> ?
<mrcan> konuşuyoruz alttarafı haha
<gsezen> bozulur
<gsezen> saat bile bozuluyo :)))
<mrcan> =)
<BrozaC> ben gsezen i dişlerim sapını gümüşlerim
<BrozaC> o derece
<gsezen> :)))
<BrozaC> gerçekten dövüşmek zorunda kalsak
<gsezen> anakart driveri kuruyom :)
<BrozaC> ben burdaki herkezi döveri mrcan
<gsezen> valla yapar
<mrcan> helal
<BrozaC> mrcan az bekle
<BrozaC> daha neler yapıcam gör
<BrozaC> yeni bira söyledim
<mrcan> =)
<mrcan> ahahah
<gsezen> kapoera
<gsezen> felan yapıyo
<BrozaC> bir kere mrcan sen benim kadar elektronik eğitimi görmüş olamazsın
<mrcan> eminmisin
<BrozaC> he eminim
<mrcan> ne eğitimi gördün
<gsezen> asılma fazla etraftakilere :)
<mrcan> yaz karşilaştiralim
<BrozaC> liseyi saymazsak 9 sene tatilsiz gördüm
<BrozaC> sen
<BrozaC> ?
<mrcan> yaşın kaç onuda söyle
<BrozaC> 37
<mrcan> atmıyalım ama
<BrozaC> yoo
<BrozaC> benim yaşım bu bir sürü kişi doğrular
<BrozaC> belgelendiremediğim eğitimi saymam
<mrcan> tamma ben attın demiyorum atmıyalım diyorum sadece
<BrozaC> birde
<mrcan> tamam bende saymadan sana
<mrcan> 10 yıl diyorum
<mrcan> =)
<BrozaC> lise hariçim
<BrozaC> ?
<mrcan> dahil
<BrozaC> lise hariç benimki
<mrcan> 22 yaşındayım
<BrozaC> tatilsiz
<mrcan> onu say o zaman
<BrozaC> 9+3
<mrcan> şuan hem okuyup hemde çalışıyorum
<BrozaC> 12 yaşında elektronikmi biliyordun sen
<BrozaC> :?
<mrcan> 9 yaşımda irc icqda takiliyordum ben
<BrozaC> ben takılmıyordum
<BrozaC> yoktu zaten
<mrcan> ortaokuldaydim o yaşlarda ve tubitak özel teşvik ödülüm var elektronikle ilgili
<BrozaC> kaç yılı ?
<mrcan> ortaokuldaydım işte
<BrozaC> yıl söyle yaşın tutmuyor madem
<BrozaC> yıl karşılaştıralım
<BrozaC> lksdfas
<BrozaC> :D
<mrcan> ahafas
<BrozaC> gsezen eğlenceli dim,
<gsezen> yok artık
<gsezen> eğlenceli
<gsezen> tabide
<gsezen> ben çıkıcam trafik beni bekler
<mrcan> sütümü içip geliyorum
<gsezen> anam ağladı bu gün :)
<BrozaC> beni hollanda norveç fln elektronik konusunda yaptıklarım la ismen tanır mrcan
<BrozaC> :)
<mrcan> şahanesin abi
<BrozaC> az daha ii
<gsezen> size iyi muhabbetler
<BrozaC> gsezen inanmazda bu şimdi
<gsezen> beyler
<mrcan> sağol gsezen
<gsezen> inanmaz
<gsezen> ben şahitim
<BrozaC> ozaman kasmim,
<gsezen> hepsine
<mrcan> :D
<mrcan> inandım abi
<mrcan> şahane ötesisin sen senden sonrada ben
<mrcan> nerede çalişiyon BrozaC
<BrozaC> bir şirkette
<BrozaC> bilgisayarcılık yapıyorum
<BrozaC> elektronik i bıraktım
<mrcan> hangi firmada
<BrozaC> firma adı söylemem
<BrozaC> ayıp olur
<BrozaC> firmaya
<mrcan> seni çalıştırdıkları için mi
<BrozaC> oha
<BrozaC> terbiyesizlik etme
<BrozaC> ben yalan söylemedim hiç
<mrcan> niye ayıp oluyor
<BrozaC> doğruyu söylüyorum testis geçiyorsun
<BrozaC> genelde söylemem söylememek daha idiir
<mrcan> peki
<Crocus> Merhaba
<BrozaC> mrb Crocus
<Crocus> nasılsınız diyecektim ama ortam biraz limoni galiba
<BrozaC> neden
<mrcan> merhaba Crocus
<BrozaC> gayet iiyiz
<Crocus> güzel sevindim buna
<mrcan> iiyiz biz evet
<BrozaC> ben hava basıyordum gençlere sinir bozuyordum
<BrozaC> ondandir
<mrcan> abimiz ya
<Crocus> valla artık kendimi günlük hayatın dertlerinden kurtulmak için her gece ubuntu'nun kollarına bırakıyorum
<Crocus> yoksa insan bu ülkede kafayı yer
<Crocus> uğraş lazım
<Crocus> sevince de uğraş iyi geliyo
<BrozaC> ne kadar sevindiyse hemen gitti
<mrcan> agagagagadfasdfdsfsdaah
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<gsezen> Symantec Backup Exec System Recovery kullanmış olan var mı ?
<gsezen> gerenk kalmadı
<gsezen> google yardımcı oldu
<gsezen> :)
<Blaguvest> kaynak kodan deb paketi yapmak icin dokuman adresi bilen varmi ?
<doganaydin> checkinstall gibi programlar işini görür mü manuel olarak mı yapmak istiyorsun?
<Blaguvest> ewet
<doganaydin> hangisine evet?
<Blaguvest> manuel
<doganaydin> http://www.kemalkefeli.com/2010/03/debian-paketi-yapmak.html şöyle bişey buldum debian için anlatmış ama ubuntuda da kullanabilirsin.
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Kemal Kefeli: Debian Paketi Yapmak (at www.kemalkefeli.com)
<doganaydin> Eğer karışık gelir checkinstall programıyla yapmak istersen http://www.enesayyildiz.com/deb-paketi-olusturmak.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: .deb paketi oluÅŸturmak « Enes Ayyıldız (at www.enesayyildiz.com)
<Blaguvest> ok tsk
<wingless> checkinstall ile oluşturulan paketler diğer bilgisayarlarda yüklenirken sorun çıkabiliyor
<wingless> kendin derlediğin şeyi yükleyeceksen sorun yok
<doganaydin> wingless ne gibi sorunlar çıkabiliyor? Daha önce 1 kez kullanmıştım onu da kendi bilgisayarımda kurdum.
<wingless> doganaydin: sorun değil de, paket oluştururken sorduğu bir sürü soru var ya, onlara doğru cevap vermek lazımmış
<wingless> onun için de neredeyse manuel paket oluşturmayı bilmek lazım
<wingless> bir de dependencyleri ayarlayamıyormuşsun, gerçekten öyleyse direk işe yaramaz zaten dağıtmak için
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-28
<plusnettr> selam
<datalay> actionscript3 ile ugrasan var mi
<zfmf> selam ahalai
<Kartagis> datalay ben uğraşmıştım
<varadero> selam zfmf
<kelalaka> ubuntu'da
<kelalaka> apache mysql php yi falan otomatik kuran komut neydi ya
<kelalaka> aklımdan çıktı
<kelalaka> menü geliyordu seçiyorduk gerisini o hallediyordu
<alaymikis> LAMP
<alaymikis> :p
<kelalaka> o değil
<alaymikis> JFGI
<kelalaka> tasksel
<kelalaka> buldum tamam
<nabukadnezar43> selam
<mozakca> kablosuz bağlantıdan anlayan bir arkadaş arıyorum
<nabukadnezar43> sorun nedir?
<mozakca> kablosuz ağ kartını görüyor bilgisayar ama bağlanmıyor
<slarikan> ben çok uğraştım
<mozakca> lspci çıktısı aşağıdaki gibi
<slarikan> atherostu
<slarikan> benimkisi
<nabukadnezar43> ben hiç kablosuzda sorun yaşamadım
<nabukadnezar43> bilen varsa yardımcı olur merak etme
<mozakca> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g]
<nabukadnezar43> network manager ayarlarını kurcaladın mı mozakca?
<slarikan> benimkindeen değilmiş
<slarikan> wicd miydi neydi
<slarikan> bi bak synaptic te
<slarikan> bazılarında başarılı oluyormuş
<nabukadnezar43> static ip atamaya çalışırken oluyor bazen sıkıntı
<nabukadnezar43> modem ayarların nasıl mozakca
<nabukadnezar43> dhcp mi kullanıyor şu anda modem
<slarikan> benimkisini gösterip bağlanamayınca
<slarikan> şifrelemeyi wep yerine wpa ya çevirdim olmuştu
<nabukadnezar43> bu amd'nin yeni driverı ilaç gibi geldi
<nabukadnezar43> tearfree desktop diye bir opsiyon eklemişler
<nabukadnezar43> artık ekranda yırtılma olmuyor :)
<datalay> hayirli mesailer kardeslerim
<datalay> nginx kullanan var mi
<doganaydin> datalay: fazla kullanmadım ama kullanmışlığım var belki yardımcı olabilirim
<datalay> orace ile birlikte kullanmam lazim
<datalay> oracle instant client + php + gd, curl, mcrypt
<datalay> deger mi apache 'den vazgemek icin
<datalay> denemeye
<doganaydin> oracle instan client hakkında bilgim yok ama diğerleri için denemeye değer
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-29
 * gezegenci slm
<BrozaC> günaydın
<adil_> selam, konsol'dan kes kopyala komutları var mı?
<adil_> örneğin masaüstündeki xyz klasörünü
<adil_> home klasörüne kesip yapıştırmak istiyorum
<BrozaC> mv
<BrozaC> move yapıyorsun ordan oraya taşıyor
<BrozaC> mv dosyaninadiyer gideceğiyer/
<adil_> hmm tamam teşekkürler :)
<BrozaC> mv ~/Desktop/dosyaadi.txt ~/
<BrozaC> desktop daki dosyaadi.txt dosyasini home dizinine taşır
<BrozaC> sudo kullanmamalısın tabiki bunu yaparken
<BrozaC> türkçe Ubuntuda s/Desktop/Masaustu
<adil_> tamam deneyeyim
<adil_> oldu :)
<adil_> teşekkürler
<adil_> kopyalama içinde sanırım cp kullanıyorduk
<adil_> silmek içinde rm olsa gerek
<adil_> yanlış mı hatırlıyorum?
<BrozaC> doğru
<adil_> konsolda vi oluşturulan yazılar :wq yaptıktan sonra ram'e mi kaydediliyor?
<adil_> herhangi bi yer göremedim de
<BrozaC> hayır
<BrozaC> dosyaya direk yazar
<adil_> home dizininde
<adil_> vi not dedim
<adil_> herhangi bir şey göremedim
<adil_> ama cat not
<adil_> ile okuyabiliyorum
<BrozaC> ls
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> ls -lah not
<adil_> :D ls i unuttum teşekkürler :)
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<BrozaC> selam s0u][ight the kid
<s0u][ight> ;)
<adil_> selam
<sercan> s.a
<sercan> birşey sorabilirmiyim
<sercan> şimdi ubuntu kurdum ve yükseltme yaptım
<sercan>  ama hangi sürüme yükseldi nasıl öğrenebilirim
<sercan>  ve
<sercan> http://static.arstechnica.net/assets/2010/10/unity_ars-thumb-640xauto-17498.jpg
<sercan>  bu masaüstüne benzemedi benim pc
<s0u][ight> lsb_release -a
<s0u][ight> sercan, neye yukselmis?
<sercan> şimdi ubuntuyu kurdum
<sercan>  güncelleme yaptım
<sercan>  yükseltme dedi evet dedim
<s0u][ight> terminal ac "lsb_release -a" gir, ciktisi ne?
<sercan> ama 11.04 e yükseldimi bilmiyorum birde
<sercan> bakıyım bekle
<crixte> sorun ne sercan
<sebo28> hapis
<sercan> http://static.arstechnica.net/assets/2010/10/unity_ars-thumb-640xauto-17498.jpg
<sercan>  bu masaüstüne niye benzemedi benim ki
<sercan>  birde 11.04 kurmaya çalıştım
<sercan>  sanırım 10.10 bu
<s0u][ight> sercan, cikti ne? orda yazior
<sercan>  birde unity masaüstü ortamını nasıl kullanabilirim
<sercan> terminal nerdeydi
<slarikan> uygulamalar donatılar
<s0u][ight> alt +f2 "gnome-terminal"
<sercan> lsb_release -a
<sercan> No LSB modules are available.
<sercan> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sercan> Description:	Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<sercan> Release:	11.04
<sercan> Codename:	natty
<sercan> 11.04 müş peki ben unity masaüstü ortamını nasıl kullanabilirim
<sercan>  http://static.arstechnica.net/assets/2010/10/unity_ars-thumb-640xauto-17498.jpg yada bu yandaki şeyleri de koymak istioyrum
<s0u][ight> sercan, desktop mu netbook edition mi kurdun?
<sercan>  desktop
<s0u][ight> masaustune mi kurcan netbook'un var mi?
<sercan> masağstğne kurdum şimdi
<sercan> masaüstüne kurdum şimdi
<s0u][ight> sudo apt-get install unity
<sercan> terminale yazacam demi
<s0u][ight> bisonraki girisinde loginden so
<s0u][ight> loginde kullanici ismini girdikten sonra altta unity seccen
<s0u][ight> netbook edition da yazabilir tam bilmiyorum
<sercan> hımm girişten seciyorum yani
<s0u][ight> evet
<sercan>  ben otomatik girişi etkinleştirdim
<sercan>  yani kullanıcı sormuyor
<s0u][ight> o da sana kalmis
<s0u][ight> ben cikiyorum batarya bitti
<s0u][ight> kanal selamlar
<sercan> birde bu grup secenekleri için tema falan yükleyebiliyormuyuz
<sercan>  yani daha estetik birşey olmaz mı
<s0u][ight> sercan, 11.04 daha alpha, tavsiye etmem, hele nooblara hic
<sercan> notebook kullanmıyorum
<sercan>  masaüstü
<sercan> slarikan
<slarikan> :D
<sercan> gülme pis pis:)
<sercan>  hele bi bakıver
<sercan> :D
<sercan> şaka bir tarafa da bu grup menüsünü daa ergonomik nasıl yaparım
<sercan> siyah bir menü acayip bir font var
<sercan> ve bir sürü de secenek
<slarikan> ne güzel
<sercan>  bana iki tane secenek olsun yeterli
<sercan> tema falan varmı
<slarikan> değiştirmeye hiç  uğraşmadım
<sercan> uğraşma şansımız varmı
<slarikan> cıx
<sercan> Do you want to report the problem now
<sercan>  diyor habire birşey yapınca
<sercan>  neden böyle bi uyarı gelir
<sercan> System program problem detected
<slarikan> yahu daha ubuntuyu öğrenmeden niye 11,04 e yükseltirsin ?
<sercan> ya şimdi sen boşver onu da giriş ekranına geldim orada secenekler de unity yok
<sercan> öğrenecem işte
<sercan> :D
<slarikan> öğren
<slarikan> :P
<sercan> kolay birşeye benziyor
<sercan> :D
<sercan> unity masaüstünü nerden sececeğim
<slarikan> formlarda ara takıldığın yerleri
<sercan> tamm
<slarikan> çıkış de
<sercan>  buraya sormayayım yani demi
<sercan> :D
<slarikan> kapat deme
<sercan> tamm
<slarikan> sor da
<slarikan> formlarda daha çabuk bulursun
<sercan> hımm ..
<slarikan> ubnut forum
<sercan> türkceleri var demi
<sercan>  hep ingilizce yazıyor da
<slarikan> ubuntu wiki
<slarikan> topic de
<sercan> burası daha pratik çözümler sunuyor o yüzden
<slarikan> :P
<sercan> gelecem
<cihan_> arkadaslar 10.04 kullanan var mi? kulakligi taktigimda ses alamiyorum, bir cozum bulamadim
<ubuntu1905> slm
<ubuntu1905> arkadaslar
<ubuntu1905> bir sorum olucak ubuntu da burg yapilandirmistim fakat sorun yasadim sadece burg consolu geliyor ekrana sistemi live olarak cd den boot ettim
<ubuntu1905> nasil kaldirabilirim ?
<ubuntu1905> nette arastirdim ama burg-manager uzerinden anlatilmis genelde
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-30
<kelalaka> selam
<TalkSoup> selam arkadaslar kisa bi sorum olacak, online olan arkadaslar var mi ?
<TalkSoup> alow?
<kalender> s.a
<kalender> ubuntu da nokia pc suit benzeri program kullanan varmı hangisini önerirsiniz
<kalender> özellikle mesajları ve rehberi yedeklemek istiyorum birde telefonu hafıza kartı olarak ubuntuya gösteremedim mobil geniş bant cihazı olarak görüyor
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> http://developer.android.com/ bu site açılıyor mu acaba sadece proxy üzerinden bağlanırsam girebiliyorum.
<gsezen> google ve opendns dns lerini kullanıyorum ama ona rağmen açılmıyor.
<gsezen> telekomdan kaynaklanıyomuş ip yasaklamışlar yine :)
<acemi_> androidappdocs.appspot.com
<wingless> gsezen: IP engeline kurban gidiyordu sanırım o
<gsezen> ya öyleymiş
<gsezen> acemi nin verdiği site işimi gördü.
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-23
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-25
<cetinece> Selam Arkadaslar
<cetinece> Yardımcı Olacak Bir arkadas Varmı
<cetinece> Kimse Yokmu Ya
<Kartagis> problem ne?
<cetinece> ya şöyle ifade edeyim
<cetinece> kodlamada sertifika isteme komutunu bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> kodlama derken? hangi dil?
<cetinece> İsterseniz göndereyim
<cetinece> ubuntu
<cetinece> uçbirimde wget .....adresi felan yazıyorum
<Kartagis> sertifika isteme her depoya göre değişir
<Kartagis> ama genel olarak wget .......................... | sudo apt-key-add - yazabilirsin
<Kartagis> sonunda - var, dikkat et
<cetinece> cannot verify downloads.sourceforge.net's certificate, issued by `/C=US/O=GeoTrust, Inc./CN=GeoTrust SSL CA':
<cetinece>   Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority.
<cetinece> downloads.sourceforge.net adresine güvenliği gözardı ederek bağlanmak için `--no-check-certificate' seçeneğini kullanın.
<cetinece> Bu Ne Anlama Geliyor Bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> wget --no-check-certificate adres
<cetinece> Süper Oldu
<cetinece> Birşey Sorabilirmiyim
<Kartagis> tabii
<cetinece> sertifika sadece bu siteden istedi
<cetinece> neden?
<Kartagis> bilmem
<Kartagis> hiçbir fikrim yok
<cetinece> Hocam Çok Teşekkürler
<cetinece> Mac os Bu PClere Kuruluyormu?
<Kartagis> kurulur ama uğraşman lazım biraz
<Kartagis> blog.nawcom.com adresinden modcd indir
<Kartagis> cd'ye yaz
<Kartagis> onunla başlat bilgisayarı
<cetinece> ya ben ubuntuda yeniyim desem yeridir
<cetinece> 10.10 nasıl düşüreceğim
<cetinece> ?
<cetinece> suan 11.10 kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> daha sonra bir yer gelecek, orada modcd'yi çıkar macos dvd'sini tak, f5'e bas
<Kartagis> düşüremezsin, baştan kurman lazım
<Kartagis> ayrıca "şuan" değil "şu an"
<cetinece> Pardon..
<cetinece> Yazım Kurallarına Dikkat Ettiğini Bilmiyordum.
<cetinece> Arkadaşlar Ubuntu 10.10 Dönmek İçin ne yapabilirim
<cetinece> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-26
<TuxHunter> Slm
<gokko> eee anlatin bakam nabiyonuz
<varadero> linux kuruyoz
<gokko> iyi kurun
<gokko> kurmadan olmaz
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-27
<hakan> s.a.
<mahmut_342354> iyi akşamlar!
<mahmut_342354> Ubuntu 11.10 kullanıyorum.
<mahmut_342354> Acaba hangi komutla herkesin (quest, ağdan bağlanan herkes, ... herkes!) erişip yazma yetkisi olabilecek şekilde bir NTFS bölüm mount edebilirim?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-29
<stickybit> selam
<genc> slm
<dine> selam
<dine> tar.gz uzantýlý dosyalarý açmakta prrblem yaþýyorum. daha yeniyim
<varadero> tar -zxvf dosyaadi.tar.gz
<dine> error weriyor
<dine> tar: error is not recoverable: exiting now
<varadero> dosyayi yanlis download etmissindir
<varadero> yeniden indir
<Kartagis> file dosyaadi.tar.gz
<Kartagis> bunu yaz
<royaflash> selam
<genc> slm
<varadero> slm
<genc> a.s
<genc> Ubuntu 12.04 deniyorum kapan diyorum kapanmıyor
<Kartagis> Nisan'dan önce neden deniyorsun?
<genc> Ubuntu bağımlılık yaptı bende
<genc> alfa seviyesin de denemeye başlıyorum
<genc> neden kapanmadığını nasıl ögrenirim
<varadero> log
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-21
<ogny> slm
<ozcanesen> ogny: selam
<ogny> ozcanesen: bitti geldin mi
<ozcanesen> yok hatta dersteyim :)
<ogny> mubarek adammisin
<ogny> hangi derstesin su an ozcanesen ?
<ozcanesen> hala hakan uygunun dersindeyim
<ogny> fanclub kur abi
<ozcanesen> abi onun dersine kaydoldum 4 gün sürüyor
<ozcanesen> fanlık yok yani
<ozcanesen> girip çıkıp adamın dersine dönmüyorum yani :)
<ogny> :)
<ogny> saka be allam
<ogny> ab2013 fanboy ozcanesen
<ogny> :)
<ogny> ozcanesen:twiit veya blog var mi hoca
<ozcanesen> maalesef
<ozcanesen> domain var blog var da
<ozcanesen> içerik yazmıyorum
<ogny> :)
<ogny> twit? ozcanesen
<ozcanesen> https://twitter.com/ozcanesen
<ozcanesen> o da bu ama bunda da içerik yok
<ozcanesen> oha yalnız baya dışa kapalı biriymişim şuan farkettim
<ozcanesen> ogny: sende var mı blog twit?
<ogny> ozcanesen: var hoca
<ogny> twit: __geeky
<ogny> blog orkungunay.com/~ogny
<ogny> simdilik boyle ama
<ozcanesen> senin blogda da içerik yokmuş
<ogny> ozcanesen: dun actim
<ogny> sen ac daha cok icerikli yap
<ogny> sapka cikaralim hoca
<enkidux> s.a
<genc> slm
<ozcanesen> genc: a.s.
<etsw> as
<sebo28> http://sebo28.net.ms/
<enkidux> s.a
<ogny> a.s enkidux
<command> as
<sebo28> as
<enkidux> Sohbet.Net üzerindeki #linux kanalının LKD ile alakası var mı?
<command> samam
<enkidux> Topic for #linux is: www.linux.org.tr dmişler de
<command> kanaldakilere sorsana bi ne ayaksınız diye
<enkidux> bir tane bot var şimdilik, geldiklerinde bi sorayım
<command> ne salak bi yer sohbet net
<command> mecburmuyum ben email adresimi vermeye
<enkidux> linux kanallarını tarayayım dedim bir tane orada çıktı da gittim, berbat yer tabi
<enkidux> reklamı şuyu buyu bitmiyor
<enkidux> o değilde #gentoo-tr de ilginç, kanal linux kanalı ama oplar windowsuser :)
<command> şaşırmadım
<command> burdada vardır win uer
<enkidux> Olur tabi bunda sıkıntı yok, ama hepsi mi olur :)
<command> takılmaya değmez s.et
<enkidux> http://sdf.lonestar.org u eşeliyorum şimdi, baya baya hoşuma gitti, bsd ci abiler iyi iş çıkarmış
<command> neymiş
<enkidux> konsol aç : ssh://new@sdf.org de yönergelri takip et
<enkidux> sana shell hesabı veriyorlar vs vs
<command> gerek yok bence yani
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-22
<command> beyler
<command> http://88.226.120.126:8001
<command> dinleyin gari
<ozcanesen> arkadaşlar aramızda pygtk geliştiricisi var mı?
<command> ozcanesen: ne lazım?
<ogny> ozcanesen: selamlar etsw zlmz ElixirVitae napiyon caesarcipher merehaba command slm Kartagis mrb seker
<ogny> rgngl: seni kayirdim
<rgngl> :) eyvalla
<command> mücks
<ozcanesen> command: gtk3 ve pygobject ile uygulama geliştiriyorum ama bug bug bug çözemiyorum
<command> pygui lerde hep bug
<ogny> ozcanesen: bitti mi ab2013?
<ogny> hala kafan da calisiyor, demek ki delirmedin :)
<ozcanesen> ogny: eğitimler bitti, seminerler yarından itibaren 3 gün sürecek
<ogny> vay be
<ozcanesen> ve güzel olan dün lkd insanların bilgisayarlarına ubuntu falan kurmak için etkinlik yaptı
<ozcanesen> inanılmaz kalabalıktı
<ogny> supermis
<ogny> mint var miydi mint :)
<ozcanesen> mint kullananlarla unityli ubuntu kullananlar dengede diyebilirim
<ogny> heyt be
<ogny> cinnamon rocks
<ogny> mdm rulz
<command> kde sker
<ozcanesen> ama babacan tipler genelde ya da kde ya da gnome3 kullanıyor direk
<ogny> :)
<command> ben mesela çok babacan birisiyim o halde
<ozcanesen> olmaman için bir engel göremiyorum command :)
<command> ozcanesen: ne geliştiriyorsun py de
<ozcanesen> ubuntu-tr forumunda da paylaşmıştım geçenlerde
<command> forum takılmıyorum
<ozcanesen> guake benzeri bir uygulama geliştiriyorum
<ozcanesen> ama yakuake özellikleri de barındıracak
<ozcanesen> istediğin kadar yatay/dikey bölme gibi
<command> py çok salak bi dil adam py geliştirirken muhtemelen alkollüydü
<ozcanesen> command: ne kodlayalım peki önerin nedir
<ozcanesen> command: ruby?
<command> oda salak
<ozcanesen> vala?
<command> ya oop dillerin çoğu salak bence
<command> ram israfı
<ozcanesen> smiley bulamadım bu duruma uyacak
<ozcanesen> O_O
<ozcanesen> bu oldu galiba
<command> 0_o
<command> buda iyi
<command> ozcanesen: onu geç sen hiç oop olan asm gördün mü ?
<ozcanesen> 8086 kurcalamıştım biraz
<command> command: 1 ozcanesen 0
<ozcanesen> pardon
<ozcanesen> yanlış anlamıştım
<ozcanesen> oop asm nasıl olabilir ki
<command> olmaz işte
<command> oop bu nedenle gereksiz bence yani
<ozcanesen> yok abi savunamam sana
<ozcanesen> karşı
<ozcanesen> argümanların güçlü
<ozcanesen> ben herşeyi delikli kartla yazarım diyosun
<command> yok o kadarda gerici değilim
<ozcanesen> command: peki openpgp kullanıyor musun?
<command> şifreleme için mi ?
<ozcanesen> genel olarak
<command> işim düşmedi bu güne kadar
<command> şifreleyecek gizli bişeyim yok
<ozcanesen> command: aslında kimlik denetimi için kullanımı daha yaygın
<ozcanesen> command: gönderenin kimliğini doğrulamış oluyorsun sonuçta
<ozcanesen> command: verinin şifreleniyor olması da bir ekstra güzellik
<command> kullanmıyorum
<command> ama kurulu nedense ala ala
<command> ekstra bağımlılık olarak gelmiştir muhtemelen
<ozcanesen> şeyden sordum genele sorayım da belki cevap veren çıkar
<ozcanesen> ben key oluşturup publicleri keyserver.ubuntu.com da yayınladım geçerli olması için
<ozcanesen> ama sisteme format atarken private keylerimi yedeklediğimi sanıp yedekleyememişim
<ozcanesen> şimdi o key geçersiz oldu ve keyserver.ubuntu.com'daki keyleri silemiyorum
<command> keyi açacak anahtar filan tanımlamışmıydın ?
<ozcanesen> evet ama private key kayıp olunca o da bir işe yaramıyor
<command> pek kullanmadığım çin bi fikir yürütemeyecğim
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-23
<Kartagis> beyler
<Kartagis> varolan bir fiziksel disk üzerinde lvcreate yapsam disk haşata gider mi?
<command> muhtemelen
<ogny> haha
<ogny> rasoir'un yazisi vardi
<ogny> lvm'li diske yeni disk ekleme
<ogny> blogunda
 * Kartagis is playing Black - Wonderful Life
<hakan> selamlar
<hakan> arkadaşlar ubuntu 12.10 kurulumunu kurdum ama bir sorunum var .Sorunum metin belgesi veya word  sayfası açtığımda yazıları yazdığım yer siyah renkte bunun rengini nasıl değiştirebilirim
<hakan> yani çerçeve renklerinide değiştiremiyorum aynı zamanda
<hakan> birde menu.lst listesini içini değiştirip kaydedebileceğim  komut nedir
<hakan>  arkadaşlar yazdıklarım geliyormu bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> sudo vim /yol/menu.lst
<Kartagis> onu neden değiştirmek istiyorsun?
<Kartagis> menüye seçenek mi ekleyeceksin?
<hakan> evet
<hakan> Kartagis: verdiğiniz komutu tanımadı
<Kartagis> sudo nano dene o zaman
<hakan> ok
<hakan> o ds olmsdı mslesef
<hakan> oda olmadı malesef
<Kartagis> ne hata veriyor?
<hakan> açılmıyor
<hakan> hiç işlem yapmıyor yani
<Kartagis> terminalde yapacaksın bunu
 * Kartagis is playing Manga - Bitti Ruya
<hakan> arkadaşlar ubuntu 12.10 kurulumunu kurdum ama bir sorunum var .Sorunum metin belgesi veya word  sayfası açtığımda yazıları yazdığım yer siyah renkte bunun rengini nasıl değiştirebilirim
<hakan> yani çerçeve renklerinide değiştiremiyorum aynı zamanda
<hakan> birde menu.lst listesini içini değiştirip kaydedebileceğim  komut nedir
<genc> slm
<ozcanesen> genc: slm
<ogny> herkese selam
<ogny> hakan memnun oldum
<ogny> Blaguvest: merhaba
<ogny> genc: saygilar ustad
<command> zaaa xd
<Blaguvest> ogny,  selam
<ogny> ekolojik: selamlar
<ogny> Blaguvest: dagitim ve masaustu ortamin nedir hoca
<ogny> *dagitimin
<Blaguvest> xfce
<ogny> guzelmis, 4.4 mu hoca
<Blaguvest> 4.10
<Blaguvest> debian mix
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> bayagi gelismistir artik
<ekolojik> selam kanal
<ogny> a.s
<command> e17 denedim gecen
<command> olmamış
<ekolojik> o ne ki
<ekolojik> he tamam enlaytmen
<command> ede deneyecem yakın bi zamanda
<hakan> arkadaşlar ubuntu 12.10 kurulumunu kurdum ama bir sorunum var .Sorunum metin belgesi veya word  sayfası açtığımda yazıları yazdığım yer siyah renkte bunun rengini nasıl değiştirebilirim
<hakan> yani çerçeve renklerinide değiştiremiyorum
<ogny> hakan: kullanidigin temamin rengi mi siyah acaba?
<ogny> unity'nin bir yonetim paneli vardi
<ogny> onu kurup bi bakmakta fayda var
<hakan> içine yazı yazdığım metin belgeleri siyah oluyor
<ogny> hakan: http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/unsettings/
<ogny> bunu kurabilir misin hoca?
<hakan> çerçeve renkleri değiştirme bölümü vardı
<ogny> hakan: bi de
<ogny> gnome-settings-daemon vardi
<ogny> onu da deneyebilir misin
<ogny> oradan da degisiyor olabilir belki
<ogny> kurmana gerek kalmaz unsettings
<hakan> nerden deniyeceğim bu konuda acemiyim detay verirseniz sevinirim
<ogny> hakan: alt+f2'ye bas
<ogny> gnome-settings-daemon yaz
<hakan> evet
<ogny> orada gorunum ayarlari var mi bak, bende acilmiyor, masaustu ortami yok
<hakan> bakıyorum
<ogny> kurcala onu, yoksa soyle unsettings'i kuralim sana
<hakan> ok
<hakan> olmuyor sanırım
<hakan> konsole den denesem olurmu
<ogny> konsole'den mi
<ogny> kde mi kurdun?
<hakan> yok
<ogny> konsol'dan
<ogny> diyosun di mi?
<hakan> evet
<ogny> tamam oyle yapicaz o zaman
<ogny> hakan: acik mi konsol su an?
<hakan> evet
<ogny> yaz abicim
<ogny> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:diesch/testing && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unsettings
<ogny> aynen bunu kopyala yapistir
<hakan> evet
<hakan> bekliyor parolayı istedi
<ogny> :)
<ogny> giriver bi zahmet
<hakan> evet girdimde bekliyor herhangi bir işlem yok şimdilik
<ogny> bu yazismayi, ubuntu'dan mi yapiyorsun
<hakan> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/202939/
<hakan> evet
<ogny> Press [ENTER] to continue
<ogny> bunu gordun mu hoca?
<hakan> evet
<ogny> bas enter'a
<hakan> herhangi bir değişiklik yok
<ogny> tamam
<ogny> o zaman soyle yapiyoruz
<hakan> bir dakika
<ogny> sudo apt-get update
<hakan> güncelleme gibi birşeyler yaptu önceki komutla
<hakan> devam ediyor
<ogny> guzel
<hakan> sudo apt-get update bunuda yapayımmı şimdi
<hakan> ?
<ogny> yok
<ogny> alt-f2 unsettings
<ogny> biraz bekletip de
<ogny> bir pencere acilicak mi hakan
<ogny> bi bak
<ogny> kurduysan, acilmasi lazim
<hakan> ok
<ogny> yoksa bi yerde hata yapmisizdir, onu bulucaz
<hakan> açıldı pencere
<ogny> tamam orada tema var
<ogny> sol tarafta en altlarda
<ogny> ordan temani degistirmeyi dene hoca
<hakan> ok
<ogny> sol ustte de save tusu var, degistirdikten sorna kapatmadan ona basmak lazim
<ogny> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-24
<akar1m> herkese selam
<akar1m> :)
<akar1m> ayakta olan varsa  bir sorum olacak arkadaslar
<akar1m> google chrome'da yasadigim bir sorun var
<etsw> ubuntuda mi
<akar1m> evet
<akar1m> etsw
<etsw> chrome yok linuxta, chromium var
<akar1m> ubuntu da yaþýyorum sorunu
<akar1m> valla bende kurulu
<akar1m> bilmiyom artýk
<etsw> ne sorunu
<akar1m> youtube a giriyorum
<akar1m> bi video acýyorum tamam mý ? daha sonra video yu izliyorum
<etsw> tebrikler
<etsw> ee
<akar1m> izledikten sonra oraya
<akar1m> arama kýsmýna
<akar1m> tekrar baþka biþiy yazýp aratmak istediðimde yazamýyorum
<akar1m> browser kitlenmiyor.
<akar1m> yeni sekme acýp ancak ordan yapabiliyorum
<etsw> sagdaki recommended videolara tiklayabiliyor musun veya bos bir yere sag tik ?
<akar1m> firefox da bu sorunu hiiç yaþamadým
<akar1m> hatýrlamýorum senin dediklerini denemedim
<akar1m> bir de forumda gezerken bazý baþlýklarý sanki resim gibi görüyorum üzerine týklayamýyorum. nasil desem screenshot alýnmýsta sayfadaki basliklara sadece bakaabiliyorsun
<akar1m> týklayýp konuya ulasamiyorsun
<akar1m> sence nedendir ?
<etsw> link yoktur belki?
<etsw> digeri de flash sorunu olabilir ilk aklima gelen
<akar1m> var link ya aktif sürekli girip takip ettigim konular
<etsw> software center'da 2 tane flash player var
<etsw> yuklu olani sil digerini kur bence oyle bi de dene
<akar1m> ok bi deniyim bakalým ubuntuya akýp
<etsw> en olmadi, gmail uyeligin varsa login ol
<akar1m> ubuntuda ne kurmamý öneririsin irc yazilimi  olarak?
<etsw> sonra youtube ana sayfanin en altinda try something new yazar
<etsw> ordan html5 ozelligini etkinlestir , videolari html5 izlersin
<akar1m> hmm tmm
<akar1m> saðol
<etsw> ben weechar kullaniyordum
<etsw> weechat*
<akar1m> deneyeyim
<akar1m> teþekkürler
<etsw> umarim yardimci olmusumdur
<akar1m> birazdan tekrar gelicem =)
<etsw> rica ederim
<etsw> gel gel
<akar1m> düsünmen ilgilenmen yeter dostum kal saglicakla
<etsw> hix script v2.2
<command> am
<etsw> var dediler geldik
<command> sazan.avi beyler kaçın
<command> dedeler
<command> dedeler
<command> dedeler
<genc> slm
<ozcanesen> genc: slm
<ogny> a.s
<genc> as
<ozcanesen> şimdi ben birinin 2008 yılında gpl ile yayınlamış olduğu kodu geliştirdim, bunu yayınlarken lisansında nasıl belirtmeliyim?
<ozcanesen> 2008-2013 authoru şu kişi
<ozcanesen> 2013 author ben
<ozcanesen> gibi mi
<ogny> :)
<ogny> olur
<ogny> forked vs
<ogny> valla bilmiyorum uyduruyorum
<ozcanesen> adamın kendisine sorayım en iyisi mail atıp :D
<ogny> :D
<ogny> cukunu keserim bi daha
<ogny> basladigin isi yarim birakirsan
<ogny> de
<ogny> bu kanal loglaniyooooo biri bana hatirlatsin...
<ozcanesen> loglanıyo da o logları okuyan var mı acaba
<ogny> ozcanesen: okunmasina gerek yok ki
<ogny> google'da senin veya benim nicki arat
<ogny> ki senin nick isim soyisim, illa birileri aratir
<ogny> bu yazilar ilk siralarda cikacak
<ogny> :_(
<ogny> hemen deneyecem hatta
<ogny> ilk sayfada cikmadi
<ogny> biraz daha zaman gecsin
<ogny> bot daha vermemis olabilir
<ogny> iyi arada seni de tanimis olduk yakinen :)
<ozcanesen> ahahah :D
<ozcanesen> benim gizlim saklım yok abi
<ogny> vay arkadas sen baya lamemisin
<ozcanesen> nası ya
<ogny> her seyi kurcalamisin mubarek adam
<ozcanesen> neyi kurcalamışım
<ogny> reported bugs
<ogny> terra recipes
<ozcanesen> abi terra benim projem işte aylardır üzerinde çalışıyorum bitiremedim hala
<ogny> http://blog.ozcanesen.com/
<ogny> bu site senin mi
<ozcanesen> evet ama yazmaya başlayamadım henüz
<ogny> :)
<ogny> ozcanesen: twitter var mi?
<ozcanesen> o yok ya varolan facebook'u bile çok aktif kullanamıyorum
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> terminal emulator mu
<ogny> yaziyon ozcanesen aga
<ozcanesen> evet kde kullandıysan yakuake'yi biliyosundur
<ogny> urxvt'nin nesini begenemedin :)
<ozcanesen> hiç denemedim ki beğeneyim
<ozcanesen> ne özellikleri var
<ogny> haha
<ogny> basit 256 color destekler utf-8 destekler
<ogny> bazisi tab da ekliyor ama
<ogny> gerek yok, tmux var
<ozcanesen> ekranı yatay dikey bölebiliyor mu?
<ogny> ozcanesen: tmux mu? boler
<ogny> atayi mmi ss?
<ozcanesen> gördüm şimdi
<ozcanesen> aratınca da
<ozcanesen> bu sanki şey gibi
<ozcanesen> neydi o pencere yönetici tipi
<ogny> tilling wm evet
<ogny> i3wm'le birlikte iyi calisir
<ozcanesen> abi ben daha çok gnome için geliştiriyorum
<ogny> onda da terminator var
<ogny> guake mi ne var
<ozcanesen> işte guake yatay dikey bölemiyor, terminatör de dropdown terminal değil
<ozcanesen> benimki hepsini yapıyor
<ogny> byobu var
<ogny> hem screen hem tmux
<ogny> cok develop edecek olsan byobu kasilir herhalde
<ozcanesen> byobu görmemiştim inceleyeyim bi sn
<ozcanesen> abi ben guake gibi son kullanıcıya yönelik geliştiriyorum ya
<ogny> ha
<ogny> hayirlisiyla hallet de
<ogny> koyarsin belki repo'ya hoca
<ozcanesen> o işler beni aşar ppa yeter şimdilik :)
<turgay> selam
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaDdjZQ  ses kartımı9  tanımadı kubuntu 13.04 nedendir?
<turgay> ses seda yok bilgisayarımda
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-25
<turgay> selam
<turgay> ses alamıyorum sorunuma varmıdır çare
<akar1m> herkese selamlar
<akar1m> test
<akar1m> test deneme
<akar1m> asd
<ogny> saygilar
<banlieue> selamun aleyküm
<banlieue> kafirlere ölüm
<command> http://88.226.117.4:8001
<ozcanesen> command: shoutcast mı bu?
<command> mod ozcanesen
<command> mpd
<command> mod ne ya
<ozcanesen> shoutcast ve icecastden farkı nedir?
<command> temelde farkı yok mpd daha sade bi yapıda
<command> shoutcast için birsürü ıvır zıvır lazım tabi icecast içinde
<ozcanesen> command: inceliyorum hemen geçenlerde tam da böyle bir şey arıyordum
<command> yapılandırma dosyalarımı yollayayım istersen ?
<ozcanesen> harika olur
<command> ok sen mpd ve ncmpc kur
<ozcanesen> ncmpc?
<command> mpd program ncmpc arayüzü
<ozcanesen> yok ben sunucuda kullanıcam
<command> arayüz olmadan nasıl kontrol edecen mpd yi ?
<ozcanesen> işte onun için bir betik yazmayı düşünüyorum
<ozcanesen> yapabiliyordur bence öyle şeyler
<command> http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/203085/
<command> betik içinde mpc lazım illaki
<command> enine sonunda bi mpc kurucan
<ozcanesen> command: jelli isminde bir uygulama duydun mu?
<ozcanesen> android ios üzerinden dinleyiciler oy veriyor
<command> ne işe yaıyormuş ?
<command> duymadım
<ozcanesen> radyonun playlisti bu oylamaya göre belirleniyor
<ozcanesen> tamamen otomatize etmişler
<ozcanesen> ben de aynısını kodlayabilir miyim diye kendimi deneyecektim
<command> haberim yok
<command> kodlanacak bişey yokki
<command> 2 günde hallederim ben
<ozcanesen> işte ben de öyle giriştim olaya
<ozcanesen> ama shoutcast anlık veri vermiyor
<ozcanesen> hangi şarkının kaçıncı dakikasındayım öğrenemiyorum
<command> basit bi veri tabanı radyo,oy,adres oy sutununa göre veri tabanını listeleyecen oldu
<command> o değeri hiç bi streamer vermez ozcanesen
<ozcanesen> bu da mı vermiyor?
<command> vermez
<command> hiçbiri vermez
<ozcanesen> o zaman şarkının bittiğini ve oylamayı bitireceğimizi nasıl anlayabiliriz
<command> ama emin olamadım bak şimdi
<command> bi yerde bunu yapan bişey vardı sanki
<command> ama server tarafındamı player tarafındamı bilemedim
<command> streamer sesi iletirken dosya adınıda iletiyor
<command> ordan çözersin muhteemelen
<ozcanesen> ben şey düşünmüştüm bir mp3 kütüphanesiyle dosya uzunluğunu bulup
<ozcanesen> ona göre saydırmak zamanı falan
<command> onu tam bilemezsin
<command> en temizi id3 bilgisinden bakmak şarkı adını değiştirince parça da değişiyor
<ozcanesen> bir de bu dediğim jelli şarkıyı oylamaya sokan kullanıcının adını söyletiyor text2speech ile
<ozcanesen> onu da  echo "deneme"|espeak -v turkish
<ozcanesen> şunla bağlamayı düşünüyorum
<command> olur
<genc> slm
<ogny> slm
<ozcanesen> ogny: slm
<ogny> eyv
<ozcanesen> ogny: daha önce launchpad üzerinden proje geliştirmiş birilerini tanıyor musun
<ozcanesen> ppa sistemi falan
<ogny> valla ilk seni tanidim
<ozcanesen> ben de geliştiremiyorum ki
<ogny> ama ppa var senin
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> bi adam dinlemistim
<ogny> ozgur web gunlerinde
<ogny> spyne diye bi araci var
<ogny> ama o da github'ta
<oktay-whisky> coktandir gelmiyordum buraýa+
<ogny> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-26
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<oktay-whisky> a selam ElixirVitrin
<ElixirVitae> ( ._.)
<oktay-whisky> vitae mis kusura bakma
<oktay-whisky> selam turgay sendemi burdasun
<oktay-whisky> kendinize iyi bakin
<oktay-whisky> ben gidiyorum
<fnoyanisi> slm
<ElixirVitae> as, fnoyanisi
<ogny> slm
<turgay> slm
<command> asm
<ogny> turgay: command ubuntu vardi di mi
<command> ne ubuntusu ?
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<ogny> command: os
<turgay> ne ubuntusu
<command> bende yok
<turgay> bende de
<ogny> ne vardi sende command ?
<ogny> turgay: sende ne vardi hoca
<command> arch
<ogny> hmm
<turgay> kubuntu
<ogny> command: archlinux kanalina girmiyosun ama?
<command> netrunner var bide ama denemedim
<ogny> turgay: tamam o da bir nevi ubuntu aga
<command> girmiyorum ogny
<ogny> turgay: 2014'te rolling release'e ceviriceklermis
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntuyu mu ogny?
<ogny> evet hoca
<ElixirVitae> Linky?
<turgay> bende ses yok nasıl çözeriz
<ElixirVitae> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-not-switching-to-rolling-release-model
<turgay> fikri bilgisi
<ogny> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?77038-Ubuntu-Considering-Switch-To-Rolling-Release-Model
<ElixirVitae> Benim link 22 saat önce yazılmış.
<ogny> bakiyom ona...
<ogny> Sad...very sad!
<ogny> :)
<ElixirVitae> :)
<ElixirVitae> >The good/bad news (depending on your viewpoint) is that Ubuntu is not switching to a Rolling Release model yet.
<ogny> net degil ama hoca
<ogny> Would you like to see Ubuntu switch to a rolling release model? Or are you happy with the way Ubuntu currently works? Let us know in the comments.
<ElixirVitae> Benim tahminim, LTS aralarındaki versiyonları rolling modele çevirmeyi düşünüyorlar.
<Conqueror> neden bad news olarak geçiyorki bu arada :)
<ogny> abicim ubuntu'da yine
<Conqueror> tekrardan iso kurmakla uğraşmaktan kurtarıyor bildiğim kadarıyla, ne gibi dezavantajları var?
<ogny> bi upgrade uygulamasi var
<ogny> mint'te o da yok
<ogny> direk fresh install
<command> rolling işi geek™ işi herkes yapamaz
<command> dün mesela liblastfm paketi güncllenince ona bağlı clementine çalışmadı
<command> clementine tekrar derlenene kadar bekledi kullanıcılar
<ogny> semi-rolling varmis, chakra'da; onu da oneriyorlar
<ElixirVitae> Ben stable ile mutluyum.
<ogny> peh
<ElixirVitae> Çok lazım olursa ppa var~
<command> eğer rolling sürüm olursa ubuntu yeni linux kullanıcıları biraz tırar
<ogny> abi bizim idari islerden sorumlu abla var
<ogny> ona mint kurdum
<ogny> 13-14-15
<ogny> amk biktim la
<command> arch kur
<ogny> tuh ulan bu kanal...
<ogny> command:  DAfasdfasfsf
<ogny> gentoo kuram
<ogny> buyur apla
<Conqueror> ogny, sen hangi dağıtımdaydın abi?
<ogny> bende ubuntu-mint-centos var abi
<ElixirVitae> >sudo apt-get install gentoo
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<command> 2 gün beklersin sağlambi desktop için
<Conqueror> hahah ElixirVitae keşke o kadar kolay kurulsaydı meret :)
<command> gentoo zaman kaybı
<Conqueror> T7700 cpu, 2 gb ram ile kaç günde ayağa kalkar makine xfce masaüstü ortamıyla?
<Conqueror> 1 hafta?
<Conqueror> 2 hafta?
<ElixirVitae> %4 performans artışı için 1000 sayfa tutorial okumak bana gelmez~
<command> o kadar değil de genede sürer 1 gün filan
<ogny> :)
<turgay> benim ses kartı tyanımama işine bir omuz atacak var mı?
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, +1 :)
<command> sırf chromium derlemem 2 saat aldı core2 ile
<ogny> haha
<Conqueror> hahah
<turgay> turgay@turgay-S:~$ aplay -l
<turgay> aplay: device_list:252: ses kartı bulunamadı...
<turgay> turgay@turgay-S:~$
<ogny> :)
<command> turgay: seskartın ne ?
<ogny> turgay: sen eskisin, ugrasican aga
<ElixirVitae> Conqueror, seni neden banladılar archlinux-tr den?
<ogny> sadfasfsadfsfsfds
<ogny> ahhaaha
<Conqueror> hahaha
<ogny> diyor bi de 'girmiyom'
<Conqueror> banlamışlar mı?
<command> kim la ?
<ogny> D
<ElixirVitae> /mode #archlinux-tr +b
<turgay> 0:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<turgay>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83f2
<turgay> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<turgay>         Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<ElixirVitae> fmk senin ident değil mi Conqueror?
<Conqueror> evet
<command> turgay: hdmi var mı ?
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, çok da tın....
<Conqueror> bir Allahın günü arch muhabbeti görmedim, gereği yok :)
<ogny> arch kullanan yok ki
<Conqueror> banlanma sebebim: kanala girip bir şeyler yazmamaktı hatırladığım kadarıyla
<ogny> olsa muhabbeti de olur
<command> turgay: hdmi ?
<turgay> Conqueror:  desktop benim pc
<command> desktop da da var hdmi ?
<turgay> command:   olacaktı :)
<turgay> hdmi ile hiç işim olmadı
<command> kernel kaç turgay
<command> detaylı bilgi var lspci -tv ver uname -a ver
<turgay> turgay@turgay-S:~$ uname -a
<turgay> Linux turgay-S 3.8.0-1-generic #5-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 18 15:25:22 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<command> 3.8 oha
<ElixirVitae> >3.8
<ElixirVitae> Olur tabi problemin~
<command> ben 3.7.4 deyim hala bu ne acele turgay
<command> linux firmware filan güncel mi
<ogny> Host: orkung-K52F-OS: Linux 3.5.0-17-generic/x86_64-Distro: Ubuntu 12.10-CPU: 4 x Intel Core i3 (933.000 MHz)-Processes: 172-Uptime: 1h 6m-Users: 1-Load Average: 0.65-Memory Usage: 1325.40MB/1793.40MB (73.90%)-Disk Usage: 101.58GB/183.49GB (55.36%)
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaDhhNQ
<command> bence downgrade yap eski kernele dön
<turgay> al sana konsol çıktısı
<turgay> command:  ben 13.04 yükledim ondanndır
<command> beta demi o
<ogny> :)
<turgay> 13.04 öncesi yok :)
<ElixirVitae>  HexChat: 2.9.4 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-36-generic-pae i686 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 2 x Inte(R) Core(TMM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,10GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,0GB, 30,0% free ** Disk: Total: 1,8TB, 4,0% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL
<ElixirVitae> 8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 4d 2h 27m 5s **
<ElixirVitae> 13.04 çıksın belki onu kurarım.
<command> turgay: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965
<ElixirVitae> command, orada "choppy sound" diyor.
<ElixirVitae> Hiç ses gelmiyor dedi turgay yamulmuyorsam.
<ElixirVitae> <turgay> benim ses kartı tyanımama işine bir omuz atacak var mı?
<ElixirVitae> Hiç tanımıyormuş.
<command> eskiden çalışıyormuydu turgay ?
<command> dağıtımı değiştirmeden evvel
<ElixirVitae> Fuduntu kullanan var mı?
<ElixirVitae> Ya da yeni fedorayı deneyen?
<ogny> ElixirVitae: abi
<ogny> alan cox denemis
<ogny> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI4MjI
<ElixirVitae> >slightly less useful than a chocolate teapot
<ElixirVitae> rofl
<ElixirVitae> ogny, O da ubuntucu olmuş
<ElixirVitae> \o/
<command> netrunner deneyen ?
<command> güncel bişeye benziyo
<turgay> command:  diğer sürümlerde çalışıyordu
<turgay> ubuntu daha önce dikkat etmedim
<command> eski sürüme geç bence
<turgay> ubuntu debian pardus  bunlarda ses geliyordu
<command> beta olduğundan 13.4 hata olabilir belki kerneld vardır sorun
<turgay> zaten birçok yerde kernel önlüyor denmiş
<ElixirVitae> turgay, merakımdam soruyorum, neden 13.04 kullanıyorsun?
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  şuan stabil bir sistem arayışındayım
<command> turgay: arch kur :)
<turgay> kde ön tanımlı masaüstü olarak görüyorum
<command> ilk günü atlatırsan gerisi gelir
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu LTS ya da Crunchbang tavsiye ederim.
<turgay> önümüzdeki 3-5 içinde stabil bir ssistem ile devam etmek istiyorum
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu 12.04 5 yıl
<ElixirVitae> Bir sonraki LTS ise 14.04.
<turgay> uzun zamanlı pek gerekmiyor bana
<turgay> command:  şöyle bir şey var arch kurdum diyelim ben işim gereği gittim birkaç ay uzakta kaldım evdeki pcden pc nin açılacağını öngörüyormusun .)
<command> evet
<ElixirVitae> turgay: http://i.imgur.com/jy1BF.png
<ElixirVitae> Gerçi bu version (1.4.0) iyi değil, 1.3.9 u da bulayım.
<ozcanesen> arkadaşlar anakartımın SATA III destekleyip desteklemediğini nasıl anlayabilirim?
<ozcanesen> lspci | grep -i sata
<ozcanesen> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)
<ozcanesen> bu chipsete de baktım internette sata 3 desteğiyle ilgili bir bilgi bulamadım
<command> google ozcanesen
<command> demekki yok
<Conqueror> hexchat kullanan var mı?
<ElixirVitae> Conqueror ben kullanıyorum.
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, sasl kullanıyor musun?
<ElixirVitae> Conqueror, pm.
<command> fuck
<command> http://88.224.255.222:8001
<turgay> reboot
<genc> slm
<turgay> a.s
<sebo28> as
<genc> ihtiyar pardus 2013 deb denedinmi
<turgay> kanalda ihtiyarda mı var ?
<genc> sebo
<sebo28> genc24:  denemedim
<turgay> pardus deb  piyasada yok herhal
<sebo28> cıkmışmı
<genc24> ftp://depo.pardus.org.tr/ISO/2013rc/tr/
<turgay> uçmuş onlar iyice
<sebo28> rc yi denedim
<turgay> windows programlarını çalıştıran bir sürüm olacakmış
<sebo28> turgay:  sen uçmada
<genc24> kimdiyor
<command> ben çalıştırıyom zaten win programlarını
<command> wine saolsun
<turgay> pardus projesinin başındaki zat
<command> en son photoshopda bi yamuk oldu ama olsun çalıştı nihayetinde
<genc24> akıllı tahta satıcıları deb ısrarı
<genc24> crossover kullan
<command> wine yalan ya %1 lik uygulama %20 işlemci kullanıyor yazık
<turgay> Rahatlıkla PARDUS’u kullanabilirler. Ama, özgür yazılım her şeyiyle tamamen bedava demek değildir
<turgay> PARDUS’un ev kullanıcısı-bireysel kullanıcılar için olan versiyonunu 2013 ortasında dağıtmayı hedeflediklerini kaydeden Ahmet Kaplan, masaüstü yönetimi olarak KDE yerine GNOM’a geçildiğini, kullanıcıların program bulmada ve kullanmada daha geniş bir imkana sahip olacağını belirtti.
<turgay> Kaplan, bireysel kullanıcılar için getirilen en büyük yeniliğin, Windows için tasarlanmış bazı profesyonel çizim programları, mesajlaşma programları, bazı oyunların PARDUS’ta çalışmasını sağlamak olacağını belirtti
<turgay> PARDUS’un mobil alanda tablet için odaklandığını belirten Ahmet Kaplan, Türkçe destek, Linux temelli Android uygulamasının bazı özellikleri ile uyumlu bir versiyon üzerinde çalıştıklarını kaydetti.
<turgay> röportajdan bazı alıntılar
<command> kullanmam
<genc24> link varmı
<sebo28> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWmeSbpfFDE&feature=youtu.be  ankayı seyredin siz
<turgay> PARDUS, küçük bilişim şirketleri için para kazanma imkanı sağlayacak. Bunun ardından 2013 ilk yarısı içinde bireysel kullanım için versiyon da yayınlanacak. Yeni dönemin en önemli farklılığı PARDUS için bir “çağrı merkezi” kurulacak.
<turgay> http://www.dunya.com/400-bin-akilli-tahta-yerli-pardus-isletim-sistemi-ile-calisacak-177256h-p1.htm  genc24  command  linko
<turgay> cazib bir fiyata verecekler herhalde
<turgay> androidi isim değiştirip pardus olarak piyasaya sürecekler
<turgay> gibi geldi bana
<genc24> tübitak cevap vermiyordu aramalara iyi olmuş
<turgay> dünyada bir ilki gerçekleştirceğiz yüne türk olarak
<genc24> f klevyede ekledimi iyi olur
<turgay> windows yetmez mac içinde çözüm bulsunlar
<turgay> windows sadece kesmez :D
<sebo28> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWmeSbpfFDE&feature=youtu.be
<turgay> genc24:  eğer windows programlarını çalıştıracak deyip kurarlarsa o telefon hiç susmaz :D
<genc24> ihtiyar film yüklü değil diyorx
<sebo28> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWmeSbpfFDE&feature=youtu.be
<genc24> opera next kıllık yapıyormuş
<genc24> iki pardus dagıtımını dört gözle bekliyorum
<Kartagis> firehawk: selam, #drupal-tr kanalına uğramışsın, bir sorun mu vardı?
<firehawk> yok yav öylesine uğradım
<firehawk> ben wordpressle joomlayı öğrenmeye çalışıyorum
<firehawk> maksat ordaki muhabbetlerle drupalla neler yapıyo millet ona bakayım dedim
<ogny> slmz
<ogny> bu kanala da uğramışsın, bi derdin mi var bilader
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny.
<ogny> hea
<ogny> loglanıyo diycen di mi
<ogny> biliom
<ElixirVitae> Yok ya, demiycem öyle şeyler :P
<ogny> ne dicen oylesine mi durttun la?
<Kartagis> ogny: indir elini, oyle konus
<Kartagis> insan ol iki dakka
<Kartagis> heh
<ogny> o:)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-27
<akar1m> günaydın herkese
<akar1m> test
<akar1m> deneme
<akar1m> arkadaşlar BNC kullanan var mı aranızda ?
<akar1m> eğer varsa nereden alabilirim ben free BNC
<akar1m> bilgilendirebilirseniz sevinirim
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<Conqueror> a.s
<fnoyanisi> slm
<Conqueror> a.s
<Conqueror> https://gist.github.com/170240d51fa909345caf
<Conqueror> cat ile şunu ekrana bastığınız da
<Conqueror> sizde de şuna benzer bir görüntü geliyor mu?
<Conqueror> http://postimage.org/image/nkxztbgh7/
<fnoyanisi> konsol ekrano 80x24 ona göre yazdırman lazım
<Conqueror> hmm
<Conqueror> aynen
<Conqueror> teşekkürler
<fnoyanisi> Conqueror : banner diye bi program var
<fnoyanisi> Conqueror : onu da kullanabilirsin
<Conqueror> hımm
<Conqueror> text2ascii programı gibi bir şey mi?
<fnoyanisi> gibi
<fnoyanisi> http://unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/man9/banner.html
<Conqueror> tek tip sanırım
<Conqueror> banner i 'de de amuse gibi çıkartıyor :)
<Conqueror> fnoyanisi, sizin eskiden slackware türkiye'de filan bulundunuz mu? Nick'iniz bana eskileri anımsatıyor :)
<fnoyanisi> eskiyim biraz :)
<fnoyanisi> doğrudur
<fnoyanisi> Uzun süre slackware ve bsd kullandım
<fnoyanisi> sene 98'den beri
<Conqueror> yanılmamışım..
<fnoyanisi> son durak ubuntu :)
<Conqueror> şimdi neler yapıyorsunuz? Etkin olarak destek verdiğiniz bir topluluk filan var mı?
<fnoyanisi> hatırlanmak da güzel canım
<fnoyanisi> linuxnet forumunda olurdum
<fnoyanisi> yada pozitifpc dergisinde yazdım bir ara
<Conqueror> yok linux forumlarından hatırlamıyorum sizi
<Conqueror> lapis linux tayfasına gelmişmiydiniz?
<fnoyanisi> yok
<fnoyanisi> ama paslaşmışımdır
<fnoyanisi> irc yada web yada forum
<fnoyanisi> o aralar aktiftim biraz
<Conqueror> hmmm
<Conqueror> şimdi pek aktif değilsiniz sanırım?
<fnoyanisi> yok, artık iş güç olunca
<fnoyanisi> zaman kalmıyor
<fnoyanisi> ondan da biraz ubuntu oldu artık
<fnoyanisi> bişeyler kurcalamaya vakit yok
<fnoyanisi> kurup kullanıyorum, kullanması bile zevkli :)
<Conqueror> ne işle meşgulsunüz?
<Conqueror> yine it sektörüydü sanırım?
<fnoyanisi> gsm sektörü
<fnoyanisi> telekom benim meslek
<fnoyanisi> IT de var ama, ofiste ne kadar kullaırsan işte
<fnoyanisi> VBA makroları :)
<Conqueror> gsm derken neler yapıyorsunuz?
<fnoyanisi> şebeke optimizasyonu
<ogny> fnoyanisi: açs
<ogny> a.s
<ogny> Conqueror: nasıl ayıldın la
<fnoyanisi> ogny : selam
<Conqueror> ogny, sabah 8'de uyandım
<Conqueror> sonra bir daha yattım 10 da filan kalktım
<ogny> sdafsdfs
<fnoyanisi> Conqueror : mesela sen yolda giderken telefon kopuyor andiden, onun olmaması için şebekede iyileştirme
<fnoyanisi> yada 3g download hızı vs vs...
<Conqueror> fnoyanisi, iyiymiş
<Conqueror> bu optimizasyonu nasıl, neyle yapıyorsunuz?
<fnoyanisi> Conqueror : sen de eskisin o zaman :)
<Conqueror> sizin kadar olmasa da eski sayılırım :)
<fnoyanisi> Conqueror : bilirsin fazlamesai dönemlerini :) yada linux.org.tr'den CD sipariş etmeyi :)
<Conqueror> fazlamesai iyiydi ya :)
<Conqueror> kanal hareketliydi :)
<fnoyanisi> ben ilk linux cd'lerimi rastlantı bulmuştum
<Conqueror> linux34.com'dan sipariş ediyorduk biz 56K dönemlerinde :)
<fnoyanisi> bi müzik markette, baktım redhat linux
<fnoyanisi> 6.0 sanırım
<fnoyanisi> 2 CD
<fnoyanisi> kurulum artı ek paketler
<ogny> fnoyanisi: ben seni hatırlıyorum, bsd'de openoffice derleyendin di mi :=)
<fnoyanisi> o zaman internette max 56k modem, kimde var o yürek netten rpm indirecez
<ogny> :)
<fnoyanisi> ogny : onu denedim
<fnoyanisi> freebsd de
<ogny> fnoyanisi: web günlüğü tutuyo musun, twitter'in var mı?
<fnoyanisi> adama dedim bu CD'ler ney,  dedi atacaz onları nedir bilmiyorz
<fnoyanisi> karışmış
<Conqueror> 56 K dönemleri ne günlerdi ya hat sürekli meşgul, telefon faturası geliyordu 120 küsür lira 40 takla atıyordum babama, yok ben girmedim yok hattı kullanıyorlardır filan fistan :D
<fnoyanisi> ogny : bir ara blog vardı var, şimdi güncellemiyorum
<fnoyanisi> twitter yok
<ogny> oke
<Conqueror> sene 2002 filandı herhalde :D
<fnoyanisi> ixir internet vardı
<fnoyanisi> süperonline
<Conqueror> aynen
<fnoyanisi> en iyi modem rotocs ti
<fnoyanisi> robotics
<fnoyanisi> haa...bir de toplama bilgisayarlar vardı o zaman
<mozakca> şimdi toplama bilgisayar yok mu
<fnoyanisi> bilmem, eskisi gibi yok sanırım
<mozakca> ben hala kendi topladığım bilgisayarı kullanıyorum
<fnoyanisi> eskide köşe başı bilgisayarcı idi
<Conqueror> +2129873971 bu nasıl bir telefon numarası ya
<mozakca> parçaları bir arkadaş bana önermiş ben de almıştım
<mozakca> zaten linuxla tanıştıran arkadaş da oydu
<mozakca> o gün bugündür linuxtan vazgeçemiyorum
<fnoyanisi> http://m.radikal.com.tr/iphone/ArticleDetail.aspx?ArticleID=138347&CategoryIDs=33
<ogny> mozakca: dağıtımın ve masaüstü ortamın nedir hoca
<fnoyanisi> Conqueror : 0212 987 3971
<mozakca> UBUNTU
<mozakca> 12.04 kullanıyorum
<Conqueror> fnoyanisi, ama başında +21 ile başlamazdı?
<mozakca> burası da ubuntu kanalı değil mi
<fnoyanisi> mozakca : +1
<fnoyanisi> Conqueror : olabilir bazen
<fnoyanisi> +90212... olması lazım aslında
<mozakca> fnoyanisi: ben sohbetinize daldım ama kusura bakmayın
<fnoyanisi> yok canım
<fnoyanisi> burası sohbet kanalı zaten :)
<mozakca> öyle tanışmadan sohbete dalmak aslında anlayışıma ters ama...
<mozakca> neyse
<fnoyanisi> nası tanışacaz :
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> ben fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> memnun oldum
<mozakca> ben de
<fnoyanisi> dal dal..bişle olmaz
<mozakca> tamam
<mozakca> ben konu değiştireyim mi
<fnoyanisi> olur
<fnoyanisi> sararsa konuşur zaten millet
<mozakca> tamam, tablet kullanıyor musunuz?
<ogny> yes
<fnoyanisi> HAYIIIRRRR
<ogny> fnoyanisi: hoca bu te. no. ne için?
<fnoyanisi> deve kuşu gibi ya tablet
<ogny> peh
<ogny> canavar gibi la
<fnoyanisi> kuş değil uçmaz, deve değil yük taşımaz
<fnoyanisi> telefon değil konuşasın, bilgisayar değil işini göresin ya
<ogny> hoca
<mozakca> benim nexus 7 tabletim var ve ben bu cihaza bir otg kablo aldım
<fnoyanisi> (nacizane fikrim arkadaşlar)
<ogny> kocaman laptopu taşımıyorsun
<mozakca> ama flash belleğimi görmüyor
<mozakca> ne yapmam lazım
<ogny> otg kablo ney
<fnoyanisi> ask google
<fnoyanisi> she knows
<ogny> ah...
<mozakca> yani mini usb girişini normal usbye çeviren kablo
<ogny> çok güzel
<ogny> çevirdin ama cihazı tanıtamadın
<mozakca> evet
<ogny> mozakca: cihaz rooted mi?
<mozakca> tabletim flash belleği görmüyor
<mozakca> hayır orjinal
<ogny> o zaman zor be
<mozakca> tavsiyen nedir
<mozakca> 32 gb hafızası var bilgisayardan dosya atabiliyorum
<ogny> mozakca: play store'dan terminal ide'yi bi kursana
<ogny> mozakca: sdcard'la mı
<mozakca> kurdum usb mounted diye bir yazılım var
<mozakca> onu kurdum ama görmedi
<mozakca> stickmount diye bir program
<mozakca> anlatımlarında da var ama
<mozakca> zannedersem senin dediğin gibi rootlamak gerekiyor
<mozakca> onun da riskli olduğunu söyledi arkadaşlarım garantisi bozulmasın diye şimdi ellemiyorum.
<ogny> dediğimi yaptın mı:
<ogny> mozakca: play store'dan terminal ide'yi bi kursana
<mozakca> tablet yanımda değil şimdi eşime verdim
<ogny> tamam onu kurunca
<ogny> cihazı taktıktan sonra
<ogny> lsusb komutunu ver
<ogny> bakalım görüyor mu cihazın driver'ini
<ogny> görüyosa
<ogny> cihazı rootlayıp
<ogny> yine terminal ide'den
<ogny> mount komutuyla bağlarsın en kötü
<mozakca> peki rootlamak garantiye zarar verir mi
<ogny> abi garanti'ye
<ogny> hangi durumda gidecek  cihaz
<ogny> benim bi samsung telefonum vardı, açılmıyordu
<ogny> rootlamıştım
<ogny> garantiye gittiğinde açılmadığı için
<mozakca> oldu ya gitmesi gerekti
<ogny> zaten kimse anlamadı
<ogny> sıfırdan işlem yaptılar
<ogny> hilk gelen rom'u kurdular
<ogny> kimse bir şey demedi
<ogny> garanti devam etti
<mozakca> anladım tamam
<mozakca> teşekkür ederim.
<mozakca> sen kullanıyor musun tablet
<ogny> sony tablet s var hoca
<ogny> iyi kötü işimi görüyor
<ogny> eyv.
<ogny> zaten hep buradayız
<mozakca> tamam eyvallah
<ogny> yine çözülmezse yazarsın
<mozakca> tamam
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca slm, orda mısın?
<fnoyanisi> http://alkislarlayasiyorum.com/icerik/102207/trafik-kontrolunde-icki-icmek
<fnoyanisi> gülün biraz
<ogny> gördüm bunu gastede
<fnoyanisi> hadi ya :)
<ogny> posta'da
<Conqueror> hahahah
<Conqueror> araba da arabaymış hani
<fnoyanisi> yorum güzeldi
<fnoyanisi> eleman yazmış
<fnoyanisi> kadın tipinin çirkinliğinden içkiye vurmuş diye
<fnoyanisi> tabi bir de bu var, bu insan araba kullanıyor. yani, Allah korusun senin karşına çıksa canını alacak
<fnoyanisi> bu derece de sorumsuz insanımız ne yazık ki
<Conqueror> o yüzden senin yanına geleceğim fnoyanisi
<Conqueror> avusturalya'da mıydın :D
<fnoyanisi> evet
<fnoyanisi> burada saat oldu 23:00
<fnoyanisi> burada alırlar bir sene ehliyetini elinden
<fnoyanisi> iyi de bir para cezası yersin
<Conqueror> hayat koşulları nasıl fnoyanisi?
<fnoyanisi> pahalı bir yer
<Conqueror> bilgisayar mühendisi olarak gelsem rahat eder miyim?
<fnoyanisi> ama güzel bir ülke
<fnoyanisi> çalışacağın işe bağlı
<fnoyanisi> burada maaşlar haftalaık
<fnoyanisi> yaşadağın şehir de önemli
<fnoyanisi> ama mesela haftada net 1300-1500 $ eline geçerse
<fnoyanisi> rahat edersin
<fnoyanisi> bunun 400-500 ü filan kiraya gider
<Conqueror> okulum bitmeden bir yurt dışı bağlantısı yapıp 5-6 sene yurt dışında yaşamak istiyorum; güney kore filan aklımdan geçiyordu... Avusturalya'da fena değil :)
<fnoyanisi> 100-150 faturalar filan
<fnoyanisi> erasmus ile bir yerelere gidip master yap sonra
<fnoyanisi> ben gidip geldim
<fnoyanisi> benden sonra gidenler hep mastera kaldı
<fnoyanisi> şimdi oralarda yaşıyorlar
<fnoyanisi> en kolayı
<Conqueror> erasmusla sağlam şehirler yok ya
<Conqueror> ikili bağlantı yapılan
<fnoyanisi> ben dinamarkaya gitmiştim
<Conqueror> heheh
<fnoyanisi> bizim arkadaşlar da öyle yaptı
<Conqueror> tuborg içtin mi :D
<fnoyanisi> sonra isveçe master başvurdular
<Conqueror> senin bölüm neydi abi?
<fnoyanisi> elk-eltronik
<fnoyanisi> alkol almıyorum :)
<Conqueror> aynen isveç teknik düşünüyorum
<fnoyanisi> orada tuborg var mı ki hem ?
<fnoyanisi> IHK
<fnoyanisi> :)
<Conqueror> ben kaçıyorum abi
<Conqueror> tekrar görüşelim ayrıntılı olarak
<fnoyanisi> ama son zamanlarda avrupa kaçak işçi olayını engellemek için AB vatandaşı olmayanlardan okuma için ek ücret alıyor
<fnoyanisi> haberin olsun
<fnoyanisi> iyi gunler
<akar1m> herkese selam
<akar1m> beyler bayanlar
<akar1m> aranızda IRC için BNC kullanan var mı ?
<genc> as
<sebo28> selamınaleyküm
<genc> vas
<sebo28> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7nYEqaeZPM&feature=youtu.be sıcak cıcak
<Conqueror> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=037uSAIahho
<turgay> sebo28:  ankacımısın ?
<sebo28> sizin yüzünüzden degilim
<turgay> benim ?
<sebo28> sen silerikan ve anka geiştiricileri
<turgay> ben ne yaptım ki size
<turgay> sebo28:  ben anka geliştitcisi değilim
<sebo28> biliyorum
<turgay> ee beni nerden çıkardın
<sebo28> silerikanla birlikte olup beni pardus kanalından kovalamadınızmı
<turgay> kimse kimseyi kovalamaz
<turgay> şuan hatırlamıyorum bana konuyu ters anlıyordun sen
<turgay> hatırladığım kadarıyla bir yazıyı karşıt görüştekilerin duvarına yazmıştın
<sebo28> çok iyi hatırlıyorum ben
<sebo28> yazı degil
<sebo28>  resim
<turgay> herkes özgür düşünebilir ben bunu kısıtlayamam veya değiştiremem
<turgay> düşünmem bile bana ters gelse dahi
<turgay> yazı resim arasında fark yok zaten
<sebo28> sonuçta kovaladınız
<sebo28>  birdaha girmiyorum o kanala
<turgay> +/- bir şey kaybettiğin yok zaten merak etme
<sebo28> kaybedecek bişey yok zatende en azından sohbet ediyorduk:P
<turgay> sebo28:  hangi dağıtımı kullanıyorsun
<sebo28> arch
<sebo28> Sysinfo for 'bose': Linux 3.6.11-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.9.5, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1200 MHz (3227 bogomips), HD: 12/26GB, RAM: 2302/3033MB, 119 proc's, 8.52h up
<turgay> senin yaptığın olay yanlıştı
<sebo28> özgürlük sonuçta
<turgay> ben kimsenin avukatıda değilim savunucusuda herkes hakkını savunsun elleri ayakları var umrumda değil yani
<turgay> sebo28:  özgürlük ise camiye isa resimleri meryem ana resimleri asalım mum dikelim
<sebo28> okadarda degil
<sebo28> olayı başka yere cekiyorsun
<turgay> cenaze töreni esnasında davul zurna çalalım
<sebo28> sonuçta hepsi linux
<turgay> davul zurna dememim sebebi bazı yerlerde cenazelerde davul zurna çalınır
<turgay> sebo28:  hepsi linux olabilir ama özel açılmış konuya suikast yapmışsın :D
<sebo28> tamam suçbenim
<turgay> salla gitsin boşver
<sebo28> o sayfayı sildiler zaten
<turgay> öenmli olan her olaydan bir şeyler öğrenmektir
<turgay> türkiyede ağız tadında tartışma bulmak zor
<sebo28> tabi beni aşkımdan ayırdınız
<turgay> benim ses sorunum hala devam ediyor hey ubuntu camiası
<sebo28> konuşuyon şimdide boşver
<turgay> sebo28:  ortalıkta pardus mu kaldı
<sebo28> olsun ben yinede kulanıyordum o olaydan sonra arch kurdum yerine
<sebo28> aşkım uçtu yani
<turgay> sebo28:  her gün yeni teknoloji çıkıyor pardus  diye bir şey kalmadı
<turgay> bu gün olmazsa yarın başka bir dağıtım seçecektin
<turgay> ,yakın zamanda pardus bireysel çıkacakmış deb tabanlı
<sebo28>  xp yi hala kulanıyorlar yahu
<turgay> hatta windows çalıştıracakmış
<sebo28> o nasıl oluyor
<turgay> xp 2014 diye hatırlıyorum tamamıyle destek kesimi
<sebo28> kaç senelik sürüm
<sebo28>  winin cıkardıgı en iyi sürüm
<sebo28> ankayı nasıl görüyon
<turgay> 1993-günümüz windows aynı temeli kullanır
<sebo28> becere bilceklermi dersin
<turgay> temelde geniş kapsamlı olarak 2000 yılında güncelleme yapıldı
<turgay> temelde aynı sistem içerikteki değişiklik yeni teknolojilerin adaptasyonu ile o hale gelebiliyor
<turgay> sebo28:  ankada görünen bir şey yok
<turgay> ortada bir şey var ama yok
<turgay> tivit benzeri bir oluşum tek farkı
<sebo28> var yok nasıl oluyor
<turgay> twiter sırasında piyasada açık  pozisyon vardı şansları vardı
<turgay> elde tutlan birşeyler var bu artı yönü
<turgay> eksi yönü ise yol haritası yönetimlilik olmayışı
<turgay> yol haritası dendiğinde sadece çıkışi tarihi sanılıyor olması olayı
<turgay> yarını görmeyen amatör ruhla yapılan bir proje
<turgay> yarın ne olacağı bilinmemesi destek açısındanda sıkıntı yaratır
<sebo28> amatör ruh iyidir devamlılıgı olursa
<turgay> günümüz dünyasında tekel olma olayı kalmadı
<turgay> iki ikişi bir araya gelip bir şirket kuralım demesiyle olmuyor işler günümüz dünyasında bu her sektör için dahil
<turgay> ister avukat ol ister mühendis
<turgay> farklı bölge sektörlerden destek gerekir
<turgay> upstream  denen olguda önemli bir faktör software  olayında
<turgay> hardware olyıda ayrı bir işkence
<turgay> sebo28:  sonuç olarak izlemeye devam  :)
<sebo28> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7nYEqaeZPM&feature=youtu.be   evet izlemeye devam:P
<turgay> sesim yok sebo28 sistem ses kartını engelliyor
<turgay> sorun kernelden kaynaklanıyyor  gibi bir izlenime kapıldım
<sebo28> pardus anka tanıtım 2013.0.4 .avi   ben sürümünü yayınladım
<Conqueror> neyse ogny geldi muhabbeti kapatın
<Conqueror> sonra devam ederiz...
<ogny> zlm
<Conqueror> a.s
<ogny> afasfsa
<ogny> fhttp://i.imgur.com/az9XySP.png
<etsw> tiklanmiyor
<ogny> http://i.imgur.com/az9XySP.png
<ogny> nie acep:)
<Conqueror> ogny, tebrikler
<Conqueror> bekle bir dakika iban numaramı yazıyorum
<ogny> ::D
<ogny> eyvolle
<Conqueror> ogny, bi ram ayarlayamadım yahu
<ogny> Conqueror: bende de yok la
<ogny> ebay'den siparis verdim valla
<ogny> olsa ayarlayam
<etsw> ben de bi macun alamadim
<etsw> 7 aydir alacam
<Conqueror> 50 liraya düşmüş
<Conqueror> daha da aşağıya inmez sanırım kvr667d2s5
<ogny> gmail'e login olabiliyonuz mu?
<etsw> evet
<akar1m> beyler bi sorum var
<akar1m> chromium kullanan arkadaşlar flash videoları(youtube vs..) hangi chromium eklentisi kullanarak indiriyorlar
<akar1m> birçok eklenti denedim ama aralarında en sağlamı bu dediğiniz öneriniz var mı ?
<Conqueror> firefox verelim, download videohelper ile sömürün?
<akar1m> hmm ok
<akar1m> teşekkürler hemen ilgileniyorum
<akar1m> Conqueror:
<akar1m> :)
<etsw> cozulmedi mi sorunun hala akar1m
<akar1m> etsw: iyi hatırladın valla
<akar1m> önerin üzerine chrome değil chromium kurdum
<akar1m> sorun yok şimdilik
<etsw> basiliyor mu
<akar1m> düzeldi o youtube'daki video izlerken
<akar1m> tekrar
<akar1m> arama yapamama sorunu
<etsw> he iyi
<akar1m> html5 ayarlamaya gerek kalmadı teşekkür ederim
<akar1m> :P
<etsw> o da secenek tabi
<akar1m> bu arada
<akar1m> 12.04 LTS'yi
<akar1m> güncelledim
<akar1m> 12.10 geçtim
<akar1m> sanki daha stabil gibi.
<akar1m> belkide ondan kaynaklı düzelme oldu
<etsw> valla ben ne zaman update etsem kesin bi sorun cikiyor
<etsw> en son ettim, wireless 'im bozuldu
<akar1m> evet bende ne zaman update etsem bi sorun çıkıyordu
<etsw> evdeki herkes baglaniyor modeme ben baglanamiyorum
<akar1m> gözümü karartıp kurdum ilk defa memnunum :D
<akar1m> niye bağlanamıyorsun
<akar1m> sana bi tool öneriyim onunla dene kesin olur :D
<akar1m> bi sn bekleticem arıyorum ismini:D
<akar1m> çok iyi değilim ubuntuda:D
<etsw> bilmiyorum neden baglanamadigimi da
<akar1m> WiCD Network Manager indir
<akar1m> bununla dener misin birde
<etsw> gormuyor bile
<akar1m> bende giremiyordum
<etsw> manuel olarak elle de baglanamiyorum
<akar1m> bunu kurdum oldu
<etsw> tamam da internet yok nasil kurcam
<etsw> o yuzden 4 aydir ne yazikki windows kullaniyorum
<etsw> biraz da okuldan dolayi windows kullaniyorum
<akar1m> anladım
<akar1m> windows7 de çok iyi ya :D
<akar1m> ben hep onu kullanıyorum
<akar1m> arada ubuntu açarım
<akar1m> seviyorum ubuntuyu çok rahat ya
<akar1m> herşey bedava
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> elinin altında software center var
<akar1m> okuldan dolayı derken bilgisayarla alakalı bölüm falan mı okuyosun
<etsw> bilg müh
<akar1m> ondan mı windows a göbek bağladın
<akar1m> oo güzel
<akar1m> meslektaşız
<etsw> database kurmam lazimdi bi derste
<etsw> db2
<akar1m> bende :P
<etsw> kuramadim ubuntuda
<akar1m> bil müh bitirdim haziranda
<etsw> eskiden olsa ugrasirdim da artik ugrascak hevesim kalmadi
<akar1m> db ne kurdun mssql mi
<etsw> cunku siniftakiler next nex tnext basiyor
<etsw> hemen kuruyor
<akar1m> sql 2008 r2 kurmuştum windowsa :D
<akar1m> evet öyle valla.
<etsw> ben 2 hafta ugrasiyorum, ancak onlara yetisebiliyorum
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> yok artık
<etsw> db2 kuracaktim db olaraktan
<akar1m> o kadar değildir ya biraz karıştırsan kısa yolunu bulurdun ya
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> hmm
<akar1m> onu duymadım hiç
<etsw> ibm'in database
<etsw> hoca illa bunu kurun dedi
<etsw> iste "karistirmak" kasmaya basladi beni
<etsw> karistiriyorum karistiriyorum
<etsw> basariyorum, ama bir bok degismiyor
<akar1m> hmm anladım dostum
<etsw> adam next next yapiyor ayni isi yapmis oluyoruz
<akar1m> valla bence komple windows yerine
<akar1m> virtualbox üzerine win kurup öyle yapaydın
<akar1m> çünkü ne olursa olsun
<akar1m> windows o.s'li bi pc de
<akar1m> db kurulumu yapıldığı zaman
<akar1m> makine inanılmaz yavaşlıyor
<etsw> onu hic denemedim hayatimda linux icine windows
<akar1m> ubuntuyu az sistem kaynağı tükettiği için seviyorum bir nedeni de bu yani
<akar1m> bence öyle yap işin bitince sil gitsin =)
<Conqueror> ubuntu az mı sistem kaynağı tüketiyor
<akar1m> bence az
<Conqueror> o zaman xubuntu, lubuntu filan hiçbir şey tüketmiyor
<akar1m> windows 7 kullanıyorum aynı zamanda
<akar1m> yarısı kadar kullanıyor bende
<akar1m> onlaır hiç kullanmadım Conqueror iyi değilim ubuntuda acemiyim ben
<akar1m> ne desem yalan olur yani
<Conqueror> bilgisayarın kaç senelik?
<akar1m> bence iyi yani optimize kullanıyor
<akar1m> sony vaio var bende
<Conqueror> benimkisi gibi 5 senelik olursa kullanmaya başlarsın ;)
<akar1m> i5 cpu
<akar1m> 4gb ram
<etsw> bende de vaio var
<akar1m> hmm anladım
<etsw> F serisi
<etsw> acayip isiniyor
<akar1m> benimki VPCEB3Z1E
<akar1m> full hd :)
<akar1m> 15.6 inch
<etsw> i7 benimki 8gb ram
<akar1m> snnki ısınır hacı :D
<akar1m> i7 ve 8gb ram
<etsw> cok fena
<akar1m> quad core :P
<akar1m> sana bişiy diyim
<etsw> temizlikle de alakali
<akar1m> sonylerin ekran kalitesi inanılmaz
<akar1m> termal macunu yenilet teknik servise ver garantisi halen varsa çok ısınıyor falan de
<akar1m> psensors diye bi tool kurdum dün forumda önermişler
<etsw> dedigin network manager'a bi bakayim ben windowstan indirip ubuntuda kurarim
<akar1m> tmm dostum
<akar1m> bence onu hemen dene bende ubuntu nun kendi programıyla giremedim
<akar1m> backtrack kullanıyordum
<akar1m> orda bu dediğim program vardı onu bi indirip deniyim dedim oldu vallaha
<akar1m> sadece ubuntu'da mı bilmem ama, chromium çok fazla ram tüketiyor.
<etsw> genel olarak oyle
<etsw> zaten yeni cikanlar az diye basliyor , giderek cogaliyor
<akar1m> windows7'de de chrome aynen bu şekilde. hem firefox hem chrome denemesi yaptım, firefox daha az pil yiyor ve daha az ram tüketiyor.
<etsw> ie varken ff cikti az ram diye herkes onu kullanmaya basladi
<etsw> sonra o bokunu cikardi sonra chrome cikti
<etsw> az ram kullaniyor haci cok hizli dediler onu yukledi herkes
<etsw> giderek o da abartti
<etsw> belediye gibiler
<etsw> iyi baslayip kotu devam ediyorlar
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> spotify kullanmayan varsa
<akar1m> şiddetle tavsiye ederim
<akar1m> kullanın, kullandırın :)
<etsw> eskiden iyiydi o da
<akar1m> bu quassel IRC'a da bayıldım ya.
<akar1m> ya spotify accountu mu hangi sene almışım kontrol edebileceğim bi yer var mı
<akar1m> etsw:
<etsw> bilemedim
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> ubuntu visual diye bi dağıtım var yanlış hatırlamıyorsam indirdim
<akar1m> deneyecem onu da
<etsw> wicd'i netten indirip kurmayi anlatmis da
<etsw> benim zaten internetimde sorun var
<etsw> sacma degil mi ya
<etsw> aklima eskiden yazdigim bisey geldi
<akar1m> dostum
<akar1m> ethernetten girebileceğin yer yok mu
<akar1m> ya da arkadaşından mobil interneti söyle paylaşsın
<akar1m> 2 dk lığına
<akar1m> ordan indir
<etsw> he dogru ethernet var mantikli
<etsw> saol
<akar1m> ok:P
<ogny> slm
<ogny> Kartagis: orda misin aga
<Conqueror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orbCZooMvQs
<Conqueror> ogny dinle bakalım ne diyeceksin
<akar1m> selam herkese iyi geceler
<Conqueror> a.s
<akar1m> etsw:
<etsw> akar1m
<akar1m> etsw: :D
<etsw> ne bicim nick o ya :D
<akar1m> denedin mi :D
<etsw> akarim mi ne o
<etsw> deneyemedim neden? cunku gorebilecegin en usengec adamim
<akar1m> yazması hoşuma gidiyo diye kullanıyorum
<akar1m> ahahaha
<akar1m> tmm :D
<akar1m> bu arada artık ubuntuda 1080p mkv film ve dizi izleme
<akar1m> sorununu tamamen çözdüm
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> ffmeg x264 kurdum
<akar1m> FFMPEG x264
<etsw> ben smplayer kullaniyordum
<akar1m> bide forumdan GnomePlayer
<etsw> mukemmeldi
<akar1m> önerdiler onu kurdum mis mis =)
<akar1m> smplayer ?ubuntu da mı
<akar1m> denerim onu da
<etsw> aklinda dursun, kullanmak zorunda degilsin
<etsw> bazen bazi insanlar kullandiklari programlari diretir
<etsw> -sunu kur iyidir
<etsw> -iyi de onun su ozelligi yok ben onu kullanmak istiyorum
<etsw> -olsun olsun kur
<akar1m> :)
<akar1m> ahahhhahha
<akar1m> paint muadili
<akar1m> çektiğim screenshotları
<akar1m> edit leyebileceğim bi program önerisi yapaiblir misiniz beyler ?
<akar1m> gimp mi ?
<akar1m> divxplanet.com forumuna üye olan var mı aranızda ? Sormamın sebebi şudur
<etsw> he gimp
<etsw> ama psd dosyasi acamadim gimp'le nedense
<akar1m> oraya giriş yaptığımda fontları iyi göremiyorum
<akar1m> ubuntunun hangi versionunu kurarsam kurayım bu sorunun üstesinden bir türlü gelemedim.
<ozcanesen> akar1m, windows tabanlı fontları kuruyor musun?
<akar1m> aslında önceden kurmuştum. ancak şu anda tam olarak nasıl yapacağımı unuttum. windowsdaki font klasörünü alıp bi yerlere atıyorduk sanırım bahsettiğin işlem tam olarak bu mudur?
<akar1m> eğer öyleyse biraz araştırma yaparak hatırlamak istiyorum.
<ozcanesen> akar1m, evet ama hepsi lisansı serbest değil sanırım
<ozcanesen> ttf mscorefonts falan filan diye aratınca
<ozcanesen> çıkar
<ozcanesen> ppa desteğiyle kurabilirsin hatta
<etsw> surdan da yapabilirsin 1 sn bulim
<akar1m> sanki bi ara depoya windows fontlarla ilgili bişiyler eklenmişti diye hatırlıyorum ama
<etsw> http://www.smorgasbord.net/installing-windows-ttf-true-type-fonts-in-linux/
<etsw> bir de o sitenin hatasi
<akar1m> evet bencede o divxplanet'in hatası bence
<etsw> nasil ki her browseri dusunmeyi biliyorlar
<akar1m> ubuntu-tr gayet iyi gözüküyor
<etsw> her isletim sistemini de dusunmeliler
<ozcanesen> ben de soru sorayım mı şimdi bir tane ufak
<etsw> google web fonts filan kullansinlar veya fontu upload etsinler
<akar1m> ama orda oldukça fazla mac kullanıcısı var onlarda sonuçta linux kerneli değil mi
<ozcanesen> nvidia kullanan var mı aramızda?
<etsw> var
<akar1m> onların fontlardan şikayetçi olduğunu hiç duymadım:(
<ozcanesen> experimental_310 kuramıyorum ben
<akar1m> ben ati kullanıyorum notebookta dostum.
<ozcanesen> sadece nvidia_current kurabiliyorum
<ozcanesen> format atınca farkettim şimdi
<ozcanesen> eski sistemde kurabilmiştim sanki
<etsw> ben recommended'i kullanmiyordum ubuntudayken
<ozcanesen> nvidia_current'miş o
<akar1m> interraile çıkıcam ya:D giden var mı daha önce aranızda
<ozcanesen> evet ben de onu sorunsuz kurdum
<ozcanesen> akar1m, hayalini kuran var :)
<akar1m> :)
<akar1m> valla dostum sana şöyle diyim o yüzden işten çıktım.
<akar1m> yıllık izin istedim vermediler
<akar1m> ekim istedim kasım ayında verin diye. vermediler. Kasımda istedim aralığa bari verin dedim gene vermediler. ee yeter lan dedim :D
<akar1m> özel sektör berbat ya
<etsw> baam work&travel'a yolliyim seni dedi istemedim
<akar1m> 13 gün yıllık iznimin parasını almak için adamları mahkemeye verdim
<etsw> iskence geliyor bana
<etsw> USA ama avrupa guzel gidin bence
<akar1m> USA sevmiyorum ben hiç gitmedim tabii ki ama bana çok klişe geliyor. Dünya üzerinde en son görmek istediğim yer USA dir
<akar1m> Australia 1.sıradadır gitmek istediğim yerlerde.
<akar1m> 2. Canada
<ozcanesen> şimdi size birşey söylücem ama hava atıyormuşum gibi görünecek
<ozcanesen> ondan korkuyorum
<akar1m> estafurullah dostum
<akar1m> bilgilerini tecrübelerini paylaş bizimle
<ozcanesen> ya bizim aile 89 bulgaristan göçmeni
<ozcanesen> işte ordan burdan sor soruştur derken
<ozcanesen> bulgaristan pasaportu ayarladılar bana
<ozcanesen> onlar da avrupa birliğinde
<akar1m> eu citizen mısın sen ?
<ozcanesen> üniversitenin bitmesine gün sayıyorum
<ozcanesen> akar1m, aynen öyle oluyor :)
<akar1m> şanslısın. senin gibi bir arkadaşım daha vardı :)
<akar1m> kanaldaki kullanıcıların büyük çoğunluğu away mi ?
<akar1m> BNC mi almışlar yoksa öyle duruyor mu Bouncerlar
<ozcanesen> bence belki biri soru sorar da cevaplarız diye duruyorlar
<akar1m> hiç beklemedikleri bi yerden soralım o halde :P
<akar1m> aranızda counter oynayan var mı acep
<akar1m> geçen gün steamden counterın yeni oyunu satın aldım
<akar1m> global offensive
<akar1m> grafikleri falan çok hoş ama oyunun 1.6 version ile alakası yok.
<akar1m> utorrent gibi kullanışlı, stabil bir torrent istemcisi niçin
<akar1m> linux için yok
<akar1m> ubuntu depoya baktım yok
<akar1m> bide websitelerine bakıyım bakalım
<ozcanesen> akar1m, linux için gelecek çok yakında
<ozcanesen> ben normalde çok oyun oynamam ama linux'a gelirse alıp oynarım
<akar1m> steam çıtkı linux için
<akar1m> onu geçen 2-3 gün önce indirip kurdum
<ozcanesen> steam var da counter strike geldi mi?
<akar1m> ama steam hesabıma girdiğimde not available your current o.s uyarısı veriyo :P
<akar1m> yok cs yok
<akar1m> ilk defa senden duydum yakında gelicek dedin
<akar1m> cs linuxa mı gelicek ?
<ozcanesen> evet
<akar1m> alla alla
<akar1m> nası olucak o iş
<akar1m> hiç inandırıcı gelmiyor ama umarım olur.
<etsw> steam linux icin cikardi evet
<ozcanesen> valve linux tabanlı oyun konsolu çıkaracakmış
<ozcanesen> herşeyin sebebi bu kısaca
<etsw> windows 8 den gereken verimi alamamislar diyorlar ama
<etsw> sanmiyorum ben nedeni bu olsun
<akar1m> ayyyyyy win8 berbat!
<akar1m> çok karışık
<akar1m> karman çorman
<akar1m> hantal bi sistem
<akar1m> windows 7 feci güzel
<akar1m> 2009 da kurmuştum ilk halen aynı versionu kullanıyorum :D
<ozcanesen> geçen gün bir akrabam arayıp yeni aldığı windows 8 laptop'u nasıl kapatacağını sordu
<ozcanesen> fişi çekiyormuş kapatmak için
<akar1m> bi format şart oldu ona
<turgay> :D
<akar1m> şöyle kapatsın
<akar1m> windows + R tuşu ile run açılır sonra oraya cmd yazar command prompt'a girer
<turgay> win 8 işletim sistemi iki farklı sistem gibi çalışıyor
<akar1m> oraya shutdown -s yazarsa 30sn içine kapanır
<ozcanesen> :)
<akar1m> turgay vallaha hiç sevmedim win8'i
<turgay> akar1m:  pili çıkartmak daha kısa sürer :)
<akar1m> o zaman windows düzgün kapanmaz ki ama :)
<akar1m> hede hödö diye uyarı verir açılırken:)
<akar1m> benim şu an kullandığım sony vaio'nun kendi 5400 rpmlik diski takılı
<etsw> win8 cok hizli
<akar1m> SSD disk almıştım
<akar1m> 2 dk da ubuntu kurdum alete flash diskimle :D
<ozcanesen> akar1m, ben de bugün ssd aldım format attım ama güncellemeleri indir seçince o kadar çabuk atamıyor
<akar1m> sudo shutdowns -s now yazıom entera basıom 3 sn içinde kapanıyodu ubuntu :D
<ozcanesen> ssd hızlı olsa da ttnet değil
<turgay> SSD daha hızlı etsw
<turgay> ttnet hepsinden daha hızlı
<akar1m> valla ben ttnet ten ayrıldım arkadaşlar :)
<akar1m> orda çalıştım
<ozcanesen> oo kurum ismi vermesen iyiydi
<akar1m> emin olun adsl altyapısını TTNET'ten daha iyi verecek firma yok
<ozcanesen> başın belaya girmesin :)
<akar1m> nası bi belaya girebilir :D
<turgay> akar1m:  başka firma yok zaten
<turgay> bürokratik kazık olarak ttnet bir örnektir
<akar1m> harbiden başka firma yok zaten çünkü altyapıyı adsl altyapısını tüm ISP'ler Türk Telekomdan kiralıyorlar :D
<akar1m> kendi personelinin memnuniyetini sağlayamayan firma müşteriyi ne kadar düşünür _
<akar1m> ? :D
<turgay> akar1m:  omurga ile birlikte almak için yapıldı herşey sadece üst sistem satılmayacaktı 3 kuruşa gidecekti
<akar1m> =)
<ozcanesen> bu arada ssd kullananlar için şunu paylaşayım http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<akar1m> bedavaya sattılar o ayri bir vakaaa
<turgay> omurga ortak olsaydı bu gün halde olurdur onu düşünemiyorum
<turgay> 20 gb üzerinde standart alırdık gibime geliyor
<akar1m> ozcanesen:
<akar1m> sen hangi ssd yi satın aldın kaça mal oldu sana
<akar1m> bende 120 lik bi tane daha almayı düşünüyorum
<akar1m> belki 240lık alırım.
<ozcanesen> akar1m, 120 lik aldım ocz vortex mi ne öyle bişey
<ozcanesen> 300 e maloldu
<akar1m> ilk çıktığında 120GB lık olanı 471 tl ye almıştım :S
<ozcanesen> ya 5400 rpm hdd vardı bende
<akar1m> fena değil fiatta çok ucuzda değil sandiskleri falanda inceleseydin
<ozcanesen> gerçekten çekilecek çile değilmiş
<turgay> 120 gb gerekli mi?
<akar1m> test ettin mş
<akar1m> edebildin mi ?
<ozcanesen> dd ile dosya falan yazdırdım biraz
<ozcanesen> 400 mb falan yazıyor saniyede
<akar1m> 120GB ssd az geliyor bana
<akar1m> hem ubuntu hem win7 kuruyorum çünkü:P
<ozcanesen> turgay, 120 gerekli ya
<ozcanesen> hatta
<ozcanesen> 120-240 arasında kalıyor insanlar genelde
<akar1m> evet
<akar1m> 240 ideal abi.
<ozcanesen> daha düşüğü kurtarmıyor özellikle laptop için
<ozcanesen> tek slot olduğundan
<akar1m> aynen
<ozcanesen> ama ben oyun pek oynamadığımdan 120 yetirebileceğimi düşündüm
<akar1m> oyun oynamıyorsan yeter
<akar1m> hem laptopun pili de daha uzun gider ssd ile buda bi faktör
<akar1m> normal mekanik disk çok daha fazla şarj yiyor
<akar1m> terminale girip bi sensors komutunu yazar mısınız
<akar1m> merak ettim ne sıcaklıkta
<akar1m> su an pc leriniz
<akar1m> 1.core 47
<akar1m> 2.core 51 benim
<ozcanesen> 60
<akar1m> ubuntunun bi versionunda bug mı ne vardı çok fazla ısınıyordu cpu
<akar1m> idle konumdayken
<akar1m> o aklıma geldi birden
<akar1m> 10.10 damı 10.04 demi neydi snaırım
<akar1m> sanırım
<ozcanesen> 12.04 kullanıyorum ben
<akar1m> 12 04 düm bende dün geçtim 12 10 a
<akar1m> memnunum.
<ozcanesen> elementary os fanatiği oldum da 12.04 üzerine kurulu o
<akar1m> update falan yapmıyım diyorum şimdilik.
<etsw> akar1m sony var sende o yuzdden fazladir
<etsw> sicaklik :D
<akar1m> haha niye ki
<ozcanesen> arkadaşlar ben birkaç kez reset atayım malum yeni kurdum sistemi
<ozcanesen> sonra katılırım size
<akar1m> sony vaio larda fazla mı oluor mus
<etsw> isinma sorunu var ya
<akar1m> valla öyle bi ısınma sorunu varsa vaiolarda ilk defa senden duyuyorum
<akar1m> linux sistemlere özgü bi ısınma sorunu mu bu vaiolardaki yoksa win based sistemler içinde geçerli mi bahsettiğin ?
<etsw> her sistemde bence isiniyor
<akar1m> sen yazadur etsw bende bi duşa girip geliyim. :) kaşıntı bastı. saçlarımı ve sakallarımı uzatmaya karar verdim.
<akar1m> bende vaio dan önce compaq vardı
<akar1m> onda ubuntu nun bi sürümü denedim işte
<akar1m> eksilerden çok ısınıyodu
<akar1m> neyse
<akar1m> görüşürüz sonra katılıcam bende
<etsw> param olsa ibm alirdim
<turgay> ihtiyaca göre almak en iyisi
<turgay> çalışma için 120 gb fazla sanki
<turgay> video görüntü işleme vs işlem yapılmıyorsa
<turgay> Sysinfo for 'turgay-S': Linux 3.8.0-2-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.9.98, CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E6300  @ 2.80GHz at 2800 MHz (5599 bogomips), HD: 6/35GB, RAM: 1640/1982MB, 159 proc's, 11.37h up
<turgay> ehende benimkisi 40 gb
<akar1m> ibm hala laptop üretiyor mu ?
<akar1m> ben video işleme yapıyorum
<akar1m> encoding
<akar1m> bu arada laptop için mutlaka bi stand kullanmanızı tavsiye ederim ama fansız olanlardan
<akar1m> bende coolermaster ın var bi tane
<akar1m> notepal modeli
<akar1m> süper
<akar1m> serin tutuyor cihazı
<akar1m> ben şu iphone5'e 2500 TL verip satın alan zihniyeti anlayamıyorum ya
<akar1m> beni tabiikide ilgilendirmez ama o dandik cihaza 2500 TL nedir ya.
<akar1m> ahanda benimki
<akar1m> http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/cooler-master-r9-nbs-pdas-gp-notepal-s-kademeli-notebook-standi/productdetails.aspx?I_ID=30524
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-20
<Ozcxtr> Slm millet
<Ozcxtr> Onceden buralar dolup tasardi simdi hayaletler dolasiyor..yazik cok yazik
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-22
<Kartagis> Metallica - The Unforgiven III
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-23
<ali_> ubuntuya e imza nasıl kurulur bilen varmı
<Galatasaray> kimse yok mu
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-24
<kelalaka> çok enteresan bisey oldu
<kelalaka> hala gizemini çözemedim
<Kartagis> ne oldu?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-25
<fnoyanisi> selamlar
<fnoyanisi> kullanımı kolay, türkçe desteği iyi bir linux dağıtımı önerisi olan var mı?
<waroi> ElementaryOS Luna'yı dene...
<fnoyanisi> türkçe desteği nasıl?
<waroi> çok iyi, hemde kullanımı çok kolay....
<fnoyanisi> bunu indirmek neden paralı :)
<waroi> paralı değil ücretsiz de iniyor
<waroi> para olayı gönülden koparsa diye ;)
<waroi> bağış yani...
<fnoyanisi> bakalım bi
<fnoyanisi> os x benzetmişler biraz gibi
<waroi> oraya 0 yaz indir, yada buradan indir direkt:https://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/stable/elementaryos-stable-amd64.20130810.iso/download
<waroi> evet çok sade
<waroi> bir kere dene sonra kopamayacaksın :)
<fnoyanisi> yok 32 bit makina
<fnoyanisi> sanırım bi bakayım yine de
<waroi> dur 32 bitte yolliyim...
<waroi> https://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/stable/elementaryos-stable-i386.20130810.iso/download
<fnoyanisi> he buldum linki sağol
<fnoyanisi> sadece internet için
<fnoyanisi> film izleme filan
<waroi> ne demek, görevimiz ;)
<waroi> güle güle kullan :;)
<fnoyanisi> estağfurullah canım
<fnoyanisi> kendime değil
<fnoyanisi> :)
<waroi> ben yeni başlayan arkadaşlarıma bunu yüklüyorum hep yollarını bulmakta hiç zorluk çekmiyorlar...
<waroi> kendine olmadığını anladım zaten seni forumdan tanıyorum az çok :)
<fnoyanisi> eyvallah
<fnoyanisi> bende debian var
<waroi> ben benim minik kuzene kurdum bunu birde çocuklar için olay oyun ve eğitim uygulamaları falan kurdum, acaip sevindi çok çabuk öğrendi kullanmayı :)
<waroi> birde linux zor derler :D
<fnoyanisi> yok canım zor değil
<fnoyanisi> alışkanlıkları değiştirmek zor
<fnoyanisi> bu dağıtım ne üzerine?
<fnoyanisi> debian redhat?
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu imiş :D
<waroi> ubuntu 12.04 üzerine
<waroi> sağlam bir dağıtım ;)
<waroi> çökme kalkma derdi yok :D
<fnoyanisi> 14.04 çıkacak :)
<fnoyanisi> gerçi zor da cutting-edge software ihtiyacı yok
<waroi> 12.04 LTS olduğu için güncel sürekli...
<waroi> yani elementray kullanırsam güncel olmicak sistem gibi bir düşünce yanlış...
<fnoyanisi> gtk için elemtery os diye bi tema vardı sanırım
<fnoyanisi> onun için
<waroi> evet öyle bişey vardı diye hatırlıyom bende...
<fnoyanisi> makina 64bitmiş :)
<fnoyanisi> indirdik daha 300-400 mb
<fnoyanisi> baştan indirecez şimdi iyi mi :)
<waroi> :)
<waroi> zaten 32bit mi kaldı daha :D
<fnoyanisi> makina benimkinden iyi, ama vista var default
<fnoyanisi> performans yerlerde
<waroi> Microsoft bile utanıyor la ondan silin onu :D
<fnoyanisi> çok kötü ya
<fnoyanisi> ben de windows 7 aldım, sazan gibi gittim 32-bit aldım
<fnoyanisi> şimdi 8.1 bir düşündüm, 64 bit lazım
<fnoyanisi> al sana iki tane iş....
<fnoyanisi> olmadı almayız artık 8.1'i
<fnoyanisi> onun yerine 8.1 yüklü makina alırız paramız olunca
<waroi> 7 bir süre daha idare eder para vermeye gerek yok mecbur değilsen...
<fnoyanisi> 7ye yeni verdim 150$
<fnoyanisi> daha oluyor 5-6 ay kadar
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu yavaş kalıyordu benim bilgisayarda, umarım bu da yavaş olmaz
<fnoyanisi> debian ile ubuntu çok fark etti hız bakımında
<waroi> elementary hızlıdır ;)
<fnoyanisi> OS X e benzetmişler arayüzü biraz
<fnoyanisi> gnome OS X i andiriyor zaten
<fnoyanisi> ya bunda dil nasıl değişiyor :)
<fnoyanisi> hiç değiştirmedim de
<fnoyanisi> aha değiştirdimmm
<fnoyanisi> tamadır
<fnoyanisi> bu bayağı hızlıymış bu arada
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-26
<fnoyanisi> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-21
<dewil> sebo28:
<dewil> :D
<sebo28> sa
<dewil> as
<sebo28> dewil:  benimi takip ediyon
<dewil> gölgenim ben senin
<dewil> :D
<sebo28> turgay:  söylerim bak
<dewil> :) gölgeni şikayet mi
<dewil> ediyorsun
<turgay> ?
<sebo28> he
<sebo28> turgay:  beni takip ediyo hangi kanala gitsem geliyo bak şuna yahu
<turgay> sunucda kanal bol gezinin tüm sunucuda
<sebo28> turgay:  kde 5 le aran nasıl
<turgay> süper ya senin
<sebo28> bende şu an kde5 li dagıtım yok
<korst3n> esselamu aleykum saygideger din kardeslerim
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-23
<ersinim> irc kullanımı ile ilgili soru sorabilirmiyim
<korst3n> esselamu aleykum saygideger din kardeslerim
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-24
<Aleksa> Merhaba! I was trying to find some turkish channel on this freenode server so I tried #turkish, #turkce and even #ubuntu-tr-offtopic. These channels do not exist. May I ask my question here? It's related to turkish language.
<Aleksa> What exactly does 'aman zaman' mean?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-26
<earas> test
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-27
<Promethium> iyi akşamlar
<damascene> iyi akşamlar
<Kartagis> selam
<hwpplayer1> selam millet
<hwpplayer1> promethium isim güzelmiş
<camako> o/
<camako> Canonical'da calisan (benden baska) Turk var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-28
<studio-user742> abilerim kardeşlerim selam
<studio-user742> ubuntu studio kurucam ama ubuntu studio'da wine çalışmıyor gibisinden bir duyum aldım doğru mudur sizlere sormak istedim
<nick|here> ubuntu studio kurup ne yapacaksin
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<dontknow> iyi akşamlar
<damascene> iyi akşamlar
<Promethium> iyi akşamlar arkadaşlar
<Promethium> bu sistemi kurarken ben normalde swap alanı açmıyordum
<Promethium> tanımlanmamış bir 180 gb var sistemi kurarken önce 170 gb ubuntuya kalan 10 gb ı swap olarak tanımlıyoruz değil mi ?
<hwpplayer1> evet
<hwpplayer1> 10 gb swap alanı olabilir
<hwpplayer1> biliyorsunuz diski ram olarak kullanıyor swap bu demek olsa gerek
<Promethium> biliyorumda açarken sıkıntı yaşamıştım daha önce
<hwpplayer1> şurayı 1000 kişi yapalım
<hwpplayer1> gparted ile biçimlendireceksiniz live cd ile
<Promethium> misal 180 gb ın 170 ini ubuntu için açtıktan sonra kalanı swapa atayamıyordum
<hwpplayer1> live usb live dvd
<hwpplayer1> kurarken olsa daha iyi acemi işi
<Promethium> önce ubuntu kurup sonra gparted ile swap kursam
<hwpplayer1> sonradan düzenleme yapmıyorum ben sistem yönetimi bilmiyorum
<hwpplayer1> ubuntu kurarken swap ayarlanır
<hwpplayer1> mint kurarken oluyordu
<hwpplayer1> ubuntu tabanlı mint
<hwpplayer1> daha önce de dediğim gibi forumu kullanalım lütfen , burda sadece acil şeyleri konuşalım
<Promethium> işte şimdi kurucaktım o yüzden sordum hocam
<hwpplayer1> tamam kusura bakma
<hwpplayer1> ubuntu kuruyorsan , swap de atanır
<hwpplayer1> otomatik oluyor zaten bildiğim kadarıyla
<hwpplayer1> sanala bir kursan önce
<hwpplayer1> ya da kurulum videosu bakalım sana
<Promethium> hocam daha öncede kurdumda swap atamıyordum
<Promethium> düz allah ne verdiyse yardırıyodum
<hwpplayer1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_4Kh5kE3xA
<f0und> Title: Tutorial - Installing Ubuntu 14.04 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<hwpplayer1> örnek kurulum
<hwpplayer1> ben de senin gibi kuruyordum
<hwpplayer1> 18:07
<hwpplayer1> o ana bak
<hwpplayer1> âna
<Promethium> eyvallah hocam izliyim ben
<hwpplayer1> hadi iyi geceler uyuyayım ben de
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-29
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> f0und hala burada
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "hala" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis de
<Promethium> beyler ip yi nasıl gizliyoruz
<damascene> Promethium, #freenode go to that channel and ask for "unaffiliated cloak"
<damascene> Promethium, #freenode kanala gidip onlardan "unaffiliated cloak" isteyin
<Promethium> eyw hocam
<Promethium> bi bakabilir misiniz gizlenmiş mi diye
<thiras> logout login yaparsan gelir muhtemeln
<Promethium> use a VPN, proxy or a bouncer? diye sordu ama
<Promethium> hangisi acep ?
<Promethium> proxy kullanmak farz mı ?
<Promethium> tor ağını bağlayabilirim aslında
<Promethium> msg NickServ identify dajjama
<Promethium> şifremizi açık ettik :D neyse değiştirdi
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-30
<Promethium> tor iplerini kabul etmiyor sanırım
<Promethium> #join #freenode
<Promethium> iyi akşamlar arkadaşlar
<damascene> iyi akşamlar Promethium
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-24
<hwpplayer1> selam arkadaşlar
<command> as
<hwpplayer1> nasıl gidiyor
<command> süpr <3
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-26
<anlam> Bura da ip gizleme hangi ayarlardan yapılıyor
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-28
<hwpplayer1> merhaba beyler bayanlar
#ubuntu-tr 2018-01-22
<command> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: ArchLinux • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU  N3540  @ 2.16GHz (740MHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,7 GiB Total (3,2 GiB Free) Swap: 3,9 GiB Total (3,9 GiB Free) • Storage: 66,4 GB / 462,0 GB (395,6 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display @ Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx S
<command> eries SoC Transaction Register • Uptime: 1m 27s
#ubuntu-tr 2018-01-28
<enig> Ağ trafiğimi izleyip yönetebileceğim bir araç önerir misiniz?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-01-24
<firehawk1> slm
